# TATMAN TOY'S



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

WELL HERE IT GOES. I HAVENT BEEN BUILDING NOTHING IN A GRIP. IVE BEEN BUSY BUILDING REAL SHIT. WORKING AND WORKING ON MY NEW HOUSE. SO ILL START WITH MY REAL SHIT THEN GET INTO THE MODELS SO YOU GUYS CAN SEE WHAT I DO. OH YEAH I FORGOT TO MENTION IM A SLOW ASS BUILDER!








HERES A TAT I DID THE OTHER DAY!








NOW FOR SOME MODELS!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

A COUPLE OL SCOOL RIDES!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

SOME PROJECTS!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

AND WELCOME BACK INTO THE GAME.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 6 2007, 08:11 AM~8247063
> *AND WELCOME BACK INTO THE GAME.
> *


THANKS LOC YOU KNOW IVE BEEN BUSY THAN MOFO. BUT ILL START BUSTIN THEM OUT LIKE WE DID BACK IN THE DAY! I JUST WISH I STILL HAD SOME OF MY OLD SHIT!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 6 2007, 08:13 AM~8247070
> *THANKS LOC YOU KNOW IVE BEEN BUSY THAN MOFO. BUT ILL START BUSTIN THEM OUT LIKE WE DID BACK IN THE DAY! I JUST WISH I STILL HAD SOME OF MY OLD SHIT!
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE. YOU CAN REBUILD YOUR ARSENAL WITH SOME NEW AND IMPROVED SHIT. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

SIK ASS RIDES HOMIE AND CRAZY PAINT JOBS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 6 2007, 08:17 AM~8247092
> *IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE.  YOU CAN REBUILD YOUR ARSENAL WITH SOME NEW AND IMPROVED SHIT. :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW THATS RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 6 2007, 08:18 AM~8247103
> *SIK ASS RIDES HOMIE AND CRAZY PAINT JOBS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Great work cant wait to see some more :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

It's about damn time! :biggrin: 

Nice projects tatman, keep 'em going!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice rides!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn nice!!! Seeing builds like these makes me wanna quit. :cheesy: Keep it up homie!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

i'm liking the rides homie keep it up


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

varry nice


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

*TIGHT SHIT HOMIE THAT LS IS CLEAN TOO OHH YEAH AND NICE HANDWRITING!!*  cant wait to see more


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

thats some clean rides there Tatman!!!!!!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

This one im tryin to get finished for the show!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Got some clear laid. Ill take better pics when it dries!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: Looks killer man!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

NICE RIDES TATMAN :thumbsup: HOPE TO SEE S0ME AT THE SHOW .


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 6 2007, 08:02 AM~8247022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KOOL COLOR...


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 6 2007, 04:36 PM~8250452
> *Got some clear laid. Ill take better pics when it dries!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks baddass homie clean builds :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

welcome back to models! you have some nice rides, i love the '56!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Love that grey and white 57' just beautiful.... :cheesy:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Im still not happy with the way the clear came out,but oh well. Istill need to do the frame and finish the interior.


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

dam thats shiny!!!!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jul 7 2007, 09:29 AM~8253706
> *Love that grey and white 57' just beautiful.... :cheesy:
> *


If this is the one your talking about it is a 56 and its green and white.


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

Loving the Monte Carlo


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 7 2007, 12:42 PM~8254508
> *Im still not happy with the way the clear came out,but oh well. Istill need to do the frame and finish the interior.
> 
> 
> ...


bring it to the pad homie. my shit will go right on over it. :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 7 2007, 12:51 PM~8254549
> *bring it to the pad homie. my shit will go right on over it. :biggrin:
> *


If I had time I would. Still to damm busy. I just want to get this one done for the show.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 7 2007, 12:58 PM~8254584
> *If I had time I would. Still to damm busy. I just want to get this one done for the show.
> *


YOU ONLY LIVE LIKE 20 MIN AWAY FOOL. BRING IT I'LL SPRAY IT IN 5 MIN. THEN U CAN TAK IT HOME WITH YA.. :biggrin: I GOT A 1/2 GALLON OF THIS SHIT AND IT'S GOING TO GO TO WASTE PRETTY SOON.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

lookin good man :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 7 2007, 02:28 PM~8255065
> *YOU ONLY LIVE LIKE 20 MIN AWAY FOOL.  BRING IT I'LL SPRAY IT IN 5 MIN. THEN U CAN TAK IT HOME WITH YA.. :biggrin:  I GOT A 1/2 GALLON OF THIS SHIT AND IT'S GOING TO GO TO WASTE PRETTY SOON.
> *



ill send ya a body to clear with the bomb shit :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

It's not a show winner but it's done.
Marinate this ones for you!








A little chrome!
































And the true color!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

NICE MONTE TATMAN :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 10 2007, 07:37 PM~8279019
> *NICE MONTE TATMAN  :thumbsup:
> *



X2 :0


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanks eveybody  
And for my next trick!
A bit of old scool!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

deffently old school. :0 :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LIKIN THAT 56 BRO. I THINK I HAVE AN IDEA OF WHAT YOUR USING


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 10 2007, 08:21 PM~8279444
> *Thanks eveybody
> And for my next trick!
> A bit of old scool!
> ...


tha ride look's good bro.. we taking it back ....way back.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 10 2007, 07:47 PM~8278546
> *It's not a show winner but it's done.
> Marinate this ones for you!
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

CLEAN RIDES :thumbsup: im really diggin the olschool 56 and the paint on that 65 :yes:

and i will have to look you up if i ever make it to califas for some ink :yes:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 7 2007, 01:45 PM~8254527
> *If this is the one your talking about it is a 56 and its green and white.
> 
> 
> ...


 That stance looks killer carnal. 




oneyed


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

tight monte...


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 6 2007, 11:02 AM~8247022
> *
> HERES A TAT I DID THE OTHER DAY!
> http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g178/mrtattoo1/100_2461MA14937414-[/b][/quote]
> is that glitter :uh: :0*


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 6 2007, 11:02 AM~8247022
> *
> HERES A TAT I DID THE OTHER DAY!
> 
> ...


is that glitter :uh: :0


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Jul 12 2007, 05:54 PM~8296015
> *is that glitter :uh:  :0
> *


No! just the shine from the A&D ointement.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Well it's been awhile but I think it came out ok! Hopefully it will be done by tomarrow.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thats lookin sweet TAT ! Great job on this so far!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 13 2007, 05:45 PM~8304408
> *Thats    lookin    sweet      TAT !    Great    job  on this  so  far!
> *


Thanks Mini. It's been to long I feel like A rookie! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice work man..... loving the old school 56..... give it that nose-up ass-down......


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice work on the interior! :0


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

I changed my mind :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Lookin good homie :0


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Damn that monte is nice,what color is that?


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 14 2007, 03:09 PM~8308804
> *Damn that monte is nice,what color is that?
> *


Blake base then silver flake then kandy blue!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 14 2007, 01:53 PM~8308492
> *I changed my mind :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


the 56 look's much better now bro. :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

This one is done! maybe the next one ill build a motor :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKS CLEAN TATMAN!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 14 2007, 05:07 PM~8309221
> *LOOKS CLEAN TATMAN!
> *


Thanks dogg


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Here you go Frank! Let me know :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 A 66 NICE :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 15 2007, 08:27 PM~8315265
> *:0 A 66 NICE :biggrin:
> *


The homie needs the body. Thats all I have. Its been painted for atleast 6years.


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 15 2007, 08:27 PM~8315260
> *Here you go Frank! Let me know :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


KLEAN...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 15 2007, 10:12 PM~8315660
> *The homie needs the body. Thats all I have. Its been painted for atleast 6years.
> *



SEND IT! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

clean 66


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Next!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Very nice man!!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 17 2007, 05:48 PM~8330857
> *Next!
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN i was just gonna start on mine this weekend!  

Thats a tight ass color on there this shit is gonna look sweet!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 17 2007, 05:55 PM~8330905
> *DAMN i was just gonna start on mine this weekend!
> 
> Thats a tight ass color on there this shit is gonna look sweet!!  :thumbsup:
> *


Thats cool dogg you start yours ill start this one later!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Ill do this one instead!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Badass homie :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jul 17 2007, 06:49 PM~8331374
> *Badass homie :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

It's cool I dont even know what color i want to run with!! Where did you get those wheels though?? That's OG for reals! :werd:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 17 2007, 06:55 PM~8331446
> *It's cool I dont even know what color i want to run with!! Where did you get those wheels though?? That's OG for reals!  :werd:
> *


Shit dogg I don't even remember. I've had them for a grip!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

All They need are some phat ass gangsta white walls :nicoderm: ""diamond in the back sunroof top diggin the scence with a gangsta lean""


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 17 2007, 07:04 PM~8331558
> *All They need are some phat ass gangsta white walls  :nicoderm:  ""diamond in the back sunroof top diggin the scence with a gangsta lean""
> *


But I don't have A top! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Well that was the only song that popped in my head picturing this ride!!LOL


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 17 2007, 06:47 PM~8331352
> *Ill do this one instead!
> 
> 
> ...


THIS ONE IS GONNA BE BADASS JESSE CAN'T WAUT 'TILL U FINISH IT.
:thumbsup:


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

that look's good guy.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

I went to the paint store yesterday and I found these small stenciles. So I thought I would give them A try. What do yall think?
























And here is the first test with a little candy.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 22 2007, 03:48 PM~8364594
> *I went to the paint store yesterday and I found these small stenciles. So I thought I would give them A try. What do yall think?
> 
> 
> ...




I like that 57 ! When i seen it a name popped in my head 

 "EMPTY SOULS" 

I want to see more of that blue Rivi !


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 22 2007, 02:48 PM~8364594
> *I went to the paint store yesterday and I found these small stenciles. So I thought I would give them A try. What do yall think?
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

I want to see more of that blue Rivi !
[/quote]

That rivi is done for! I broke that shit now its just a test body!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Thank's for prop's guys!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THAT 57 WAGON IS SWEET HOMIE.. :0


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 22 2007, 04:34 PM~8365465
> *THAT 57 WAGON IS SWEET HOMIE.. :0
> *


Thank's big dogg!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 22 2007, 04:37 PM~8365484
> *Thank's big dogg!
> *


LET ME KNOW WHEN U R READY TO COME DOWN SO WE CAN LAY SOME GLASS ON IT. :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 22 2007, 04:40 PM~8365507
> *LET ME KNOW WHEN U R READY TO COME DOWN SO WE CAN LAY SOME GLASS ON IT. :biggrin:
> *


Fo sho :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn that nomad is badass!! I like that alot.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 22 2007, 10:01 PM~8367396
> *damn that nomad is badass!!  I like that alot.
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Thank's homies! :biggrin:


----------



## aeazy617 (Jul 12, 2007)

those are some clean wires on that wagon


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I like the graphics!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 :0 THATS SIK BRO


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 23 2007, 09:16 AM~8370236
> *:0  :0 THATS SIK BRO
> *


 :yessad: WHAT HE SAID.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN THAT CAME OUT NICE BRO!!!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Thank's everyone! I'll post more pics as I get more done! :biggrin:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

Hey Tatman, That wagon is lookin clean, love the color.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jul 23 2007, 11:48 PM~8376934
> *Hey Tatman, That wagon is lookin clean, love the color.
> *


Thank's homie!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD TATMAN...GOT THE TREY PRIMED....NEED TO CHOSE A COLOR!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 24 2007, 07:07 PM~8383017
> *LOOKING GOOD TATMAN...GOT THE TREY PRIMED....NEED TO CHOSE A COLOR!
> *


Go for it! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice fukkin work man........


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 24 2007, 07:10 PM~8383045
> *nice fukkin work man........
> *


Thank's bro!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Did some more practicing today! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 25 2007, 08:38 PM~8391178
> *Did some more practicing today! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



THAT SHIT IS A BAD DUDE !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Pratice...................... :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I like that drop ALOT! :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I need to find some of them stencil's !


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 25 2007, 06:41 PM~8391222
> *I need  to  find  some  of  them  stencil's !
> *


Coastairbrush.com


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Added a Little more! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Yo tatman that car is too sweet! Scurd the shit outta me @ first :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

tatman that is one clean drop man love the stencils


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

BADASS :cheesy:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

A TAT THAT SHIT IS TIGHT!!! I'm LOVIN THEM SKULLS :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Thank's every one! I will try and finish painting it tomarrow! :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Did a Little more! :biggrin: It's not perfect but I think it's coming along!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 26 2007, 05:43 PM~8399887
> *Did a Little more! :biggrin:  It's not perfect but I think it's coming along!
> 
> 
> ...



This shit is crazy TAT!! Keep up the good work homie im gonna have to go look for them stencils to make my nephew a Raiders theme car (GO CHARGERS!) 
One question homie that 57 nomad you have, Is it gonna be Orange? I wanted to do one but maan for some reason your beating me to everything that I want to build. lol 

I was gonna start on one candy orange with white top but I dont want it to seem like im biting your style


Dennis


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 26 2007, 05:58 PM~8400007
> *This shit is crazy TAT!! Keep up the good work homie im gonna have to go look for them stencils to make my nephew a Raiders theme car (GO CHARGERS!)
> One question homie that 57 nomad you have, Is it gonna be Orange? I wanted to do one but maan for some reason your beating me to everything that I want to build. lol
> 
> ...


Naw dogg it's kandy root beer i just shot it really light. Go back and look at the Orange bomb! Go to coastairbrush.com They should have them online. Oh yeah and the chargers Suck. 49ERS


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

car is lookin firme tat!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

That drop is going to be sooooooo sweet!! :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 26 2007, 02:43 PM~8399887
> *Did a Little more! :biggrin:  It's not perfect but I think it's coming along!
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 26 2007, 07:43 PM~8399887
> *Did a Little more! :biggrin:  It's not perfect but I think it's coming along!
> 
> 
> ...



too damn cool ! I checked the the web site ~! Alot of neat stencils ! i think i will order some when i get soem extra $$$


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

my favorite IMP... looks sick with them skulls, airbrush or spraycan?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 26 2007, 03:41 PM~8400344
> *too  damn  cool !      I  checked  the    the  web  site  ~!  Alot  of  neat  stencils !    i  think  i  will  order    some when  i  get  soem  extra    $$$
> *


what u got for sale?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 26 2007, 08:48 PM~8400410
> *what u got for sale?
> *



LOL!


I WISH I DID ! I CAN'T THINK OF ANYTHING I HAVE TO GET LOOSE OF RIGHT KNOW ! 


But if you want to donate a set i make sure you get a taxable credit on your tax returns LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 26 2007, 06:46 PM~8400384
> *my favorite IMP... looks sick with them skulls, airbrush or spraycan?
> *


Airbrush!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 26 2007, 06:19 PM~8400167
> *Naw dogg it's kandy root beer i just shot it really light. Go back and look at the Orange bomb! Go to coastairbrush.com They should have them online. Oh yeah and the chargers Suck. COWBOYS...
> 
> 67 LOOKING GOOD JESSIE. *


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Other side!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats lookin' killer Tatman!!


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

ALL YOUR CARS ARE NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 26 2007, 05:58 PM~8400007
> *This shit is crazy TAT!! Keep up the good work homie im gonna have to go look for them stencils to make my nephew a Raiders theme car (GO CHARGERS!)
> One question homie that 57 nomad you have, Is it gonna be Orange? I wanted to do one but maan for some reason your beating me to everything that I want to build. lol
> 
> ...



just make sure it aint a 62 rag i already got that in the works :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 26 2007, 07:34 PM~8400829
> *COWBOYS...
> 
> 67 LOOKING GOOD JESSE.
> *


 :twak: Cowgirls.

Thanks dogg. I need A hood!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ay TAT...

how exactly do you use those stencils, last time i tried, i messed it all up....

do you just hold it really close to the body and spray?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 27 2007, 08:22 AM~8404639
> *ay TAT...
> 
> how exactly do you use those stencils, last time i tried, i messed it all up....
> ...



u hold it up close to the body and spray it like a outline of the cuts like as if u are tracing the pattern


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 25 2007, 06:38 PM~8391178
> *Did some more practicing today! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



CANDY GREEN OVER IT ALL AND IT WILL LOOK WAY WAY WAY SICKER!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Love the skulls! :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 27 2007, 08:24 AM~8404651
> *u hold it up close to the body and spray it like a outline of the cuts like as if u are tracing the pattern
> *



thanx uffin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 27 2007, 08:25 AM~8404657
> *CANDY GREEN OVER IT ALL AND IT WILL LOOK WAY WAY WAY SICKER!!!
> *


 :nono:

Kandy Burple! :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

JESSE, HOOD WENT OUT TODAY, YOU SHOULD HAVE BY MONDAY.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

JESSE, HOOD WENT OUT TODAY, YOU SHOULD HAVE BY MONDAY.

'67 LOOKIN KLEAN.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 27 2007, 08:45 PM~8410293
> *JESSE, HOOD WENT OUT TODAY, YOU SHOULD HAVE BY MONDAY.
> 
> '67 LOOKIN KLEAN.
> *


Thank's dogg!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 27 2007, 05:44 PM~8410288
> *JESSE, HOOD WENT OUT TODAY, YOU SHOULD HAVE BY MONDAY.
> *


is this a non-ss 67 hood u talkin bout? if so, how much for one?


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Tryin something new.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i'm lovin it already.....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 29 2007, 07:05 PM~8421372
> *Tryin something new.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it man, I gotta try some new shit! Everyone is leavin me in the dust!

Looks good tatman!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn nice Bro!! I like the water drop.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

I've wanted to try that waterdrop effect but jast havent been able to.

Looks pretty good!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM HOMIE, YOU SHOULD SEND ME THAT 57! :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 30 2007, 01:34 PM~8427604
> *DAM HOMIE, YOU SHOULD SEND ME THAT 57! :biggrin:
> *


You wanna work another deal? Let me know :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 30 2007, 04:55 PM~8429084
> *You wanna work another deal? Let me know :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Just a little more! :biggrin:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

clean


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

badass 57.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 30 2007, 07:39 PM~8431075
> *
> 
> 
> ...



x2 i wana try that also all the rides lookin nice tatman!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :yes: :yes:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Thank's every one! That shit is not easy to do. Lot's of practice. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 30 2007, 09:18 PM~8432342
> *Thank's every one! That shit is not easy to do. Lot's of practice. :biggrin:
> *



X2 i still havnt got it down and i tryed it about 5 times :uh:

what do u do to make your water evaporate???? i put it up to the light but it doesnt dry right it stays in bubbles :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

how you do dat cheet maynge? :0


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

MARBLIZER AND A SPONGE CAN GIVE YOU THAT EFFECT. YOU HAVE TO BE QUICK BEFORE THE MARBLE DRIES.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn homie that 67 and 57 are lookin tight as hell :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Done! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sick dude, just plain nasty ass sick! :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

what color candy u gonna put over it???


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

TAT ! This is a killer build ! Can wait till you start really building it !


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

bADASS hOMIE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 2 2007, 07:36 PM~8459809
> *what color candy u gonna put over it???
> *


I'm not going to candy it. I'm shippin it off to BiggD So that he can do A Raider theme Ride for His nephew!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 2 2007, 10:02 PM~8460014
> *I'm not going to candy it. I'm shippin it off to BiggD So that he can do A Raider theme Ride for His nephew!
> *



what hook me up with them templetes for bit ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 2 2007, 08:04 PM~8460026
> *what  hook  me  up  with  them    templetes  for  bit  !  LOL !  :biggrin:
> *



walmart sells them in the model paint section with the HOK paint :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 2 2007, 08:06 PM~8460044
> *walmart sells them in the model paint section with the HOK paint :biggrin:
> *


There you go Mini.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 2 2007, 08:06 PM~8460044
> *walmart sells them in the model paint section with the HOK paint :biggrin:
> *


not mine.   no HOK section here. Still got testors.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 2 2007, 08:14 PM~8460117
> *not mine.        no HOK section here.  Still got testors.
> *



All these stores should Carry It

INDIANA STORES

Wal-Mart Store # 1570
505 TOURING DRIVE
AUBURN, Indiana 46706
Phone: (260)925-8080

Wal-Mart Store # 1160
100 SYCAMORE ESTATES DR
AURORA, Indiana 47001
Phone: (812)926-4322

Wal-Mart Store # 2786
9500 EAST US HIGHWAY 36
AVON, Indiana 46123
Phone: (317)209-0857

Wal-Mart Store # 2788
400 WEST NORTHFIELD DRIVE
BROWNSBURG, Indiana 46112
Phone: (317)858-0206

Wal-Mart Store # 1601
2001 EAST 151 STREET
CARMEL, Indiana 46032
Phone: (317)844-0096

Wal-Mart Store # 995
2125 NORTH MORTON ST.
FRANKLIN, Indiana 46131
Phone: (317)736-5377

Wal-Mart Store # 1378
2304 LINCOLNWAY EAST
GOSHEN, Indiana 46526
Phone: (574)534-4094

Wal-Mart Store # 1566
4024 ELKHARD ROAD/SUITE 2
GOSHEN, Indiana 46526
Phone: (574)875-6601

Wal-Mart Store # 923
16865 CLOVER ROAD
NOBLESVILLE, Indiana 46060
Phone: (317)773-5212

Wal-Mart Store # 828
2373 E MAIN STREET
PLAINFIELD, Indiana 46168
Phone: (317)839-2261

Wal-Mart Store # 2544
6087 U.S. HIGHWAY 6
PORTAGE, Indiana 46368
Phone: (219)759-5900

Wal-Mart Store # 1576
1555 US HIGHWAY 41
SCHERERVILLE, Indiana 46375
Phone: (219)865-6309


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

plainfields the closest and its 1hour away. But maybe on the way to or from a show in Indy I'll stop by and get some.  


Sorry TaTman. back to this badass drop top.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thats sik bro


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 2 2007, 08:25 PM~8460183
> *plainfields the closest and its 1hour away.  But maybe on the way to or from a show in Indy I'll stop by and get some.
> Sorry TaTman.    back to this badass drop top.
> *


I work in Noblesville, and that Wal Mart is right down the street from where I work. They have a big ass "HOK" section. What's the next show you're going to Travis?


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Now Let's get back on Topic Here!
Got Some Color On The Body! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 4 2007, 02:06 PM~8470788
> *Now Let's get back on Topic Here!
> Got Some Color On The Body! :biggrin:
> 
> ...



Really lookin sweet TAT !


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 4 2007, 12:09 PM~8470801
> *Really  lookin  sweet  TAT !
> *


Thank's


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 :0 damn that 57 looks badass :0 :0 

:biggrin: candy time ?


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Aug 4 2007, 12:10 PM~8470813
> *:0  :0  damn that 57 looks badass  :0  :0
> 
> :biggrin: candy time ?
> *


No I don't think so.


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

i must quote jay from jay and silent bob, again...

"I think i just filled to cup"

:cheesy:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lovin' that paint!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

GONNA HAVE TO TRY THE TIP YOU GAVE ME LAST NIGHT!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that 57 is sweet Tat. :0


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 4 2007, 03:49 PM~8471743
> *GONNA HAVE TO TRY THE TIP YOU GAVE ME LAST NIGHT!
> *


You still want it?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

this is just sick...... i love it man.....




> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 4 2007, 09:06 AM~8470788
> *Now Let's get back on Topic Here!
> Got Some Color On The Body! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

CLEAN AS 57, I LIKE THAT ONE


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

O.K. I got board so I tried making some decals. Thay are not hard to make but they are a bitch to put on!

























































More to come on the 67 stay tuned!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sweet man.....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks Great!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

JEESE I"LL BE YOUR HOUSE THIS WEEK!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :worship: :wow:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 13 2007, 09:01 PM~8547309
> *JEESE I"LL BE YOUR HOUSE THIS WEEK!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :worship:  :wow:
> *


You comin shopping? :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 13 2007, 08:46 PM~8547141
> *O.K. I got board so I tried making some decals. Thay are not hard to make but they are a bitch to put on!
> 
> 
> ...


I love the transparent look of the one on the hood...,they all look good by the way, I like it way better than "solid" graphics..it gives it way more depth.
Perhaps next time just keep the decal as large as the hood itself or trim it really near the edges of the graphic that way you loose the visible edges.  

I need Metal specks! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 13 2007, 09:04 PM~8547337
> *You comin shopping? :biggrin:
> *



HEELLLL NAAAA!! I mean I did see allot of tight ass shit but MAN I got my hands full! Dont want to over do it :biggrin: 

How about I just bring all my new kits to trade for your top cabinet? :loco: :biggrin: 





































































Just Kidding!!!!!!!!!!! I dont even want to show what I came home with last time


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Holy shit Tat this is some of the most bad ass shit i've seen :worship: :yes: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Im feeling that chick decal


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 14 2007, 07:28 AM~8549395
> *Im feeling that chick decal
> *



x2 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Aug 14 2007, 05:41 AM~8549420
> *x2 :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


Def a nice idea for a 1:1 car to have a mural like that with the transparant background.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

I have her tattood on the back of my leg!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

the decals are sik bro, nice tat


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 14 2007, 07:12 AM~8549737
> *I have her tattood on the back of my leg!
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of inks do you use that white is the shit


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Aug 14 2007, 09:42 AM~8550635
> *what kind of inks do you use that white is the shit
> *


White ink :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

how you get it to take so good i do tats also the white i have just dont take that well


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Kool decals jevries



oneyed


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Aug 14 2007, 09:49 AM~8550676
> *how you get it to take so good i do tats also the white i have just dont take that well
> *


It's not the ink it's the skin it's going into or your not doing it right!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 14 2007, 09:57 AM~8550733
> *Kool decals jevries
> oneyed
> *


Not mine, TATMAN's!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 14 2007, 10:59 PM~8557687
> *Not mine, TATMAN's!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Something new for Victoville!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

IS THIS ONE ACTUALLY GONNA GET BUILT! or just sit with the 
64,60,65,2 Caddies,67,57,51, :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice projects! Love the decals.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 23 2007, 08:38 PM~8629170
> *IS THIS ONE ACTUALLY GONNA GET BUILT! or just sit with the
> 64,60,65,2 Caddies,67,57,51,  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i got one of those vert too... plan to keep it OG like that too.... nice one bro....


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 23 2007, 07:21 PM~8628093
> *Something new for Victoville!
> 
> 
> ...


Only one word can be said about an OG ride like that FIRME!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 24 2007, 06:15 AM~8630971
> *Only one word can be said about an OG ride like that FIRME!
> *


Thank's for the hubcaps Dave! Member you member A long time ago!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey jesse those are some clean ass models and paint jobs homie keep it up can't wait to see them finished  

hey what happened to the 66 body u still have it


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 27 2007, 10:54 AM~8650745
> *hey jesse those are some clean ass models and paint jobs homie keep it up can't wait to see them finished
> 
> hey what happened to the 66 body u still have it
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 27 2007, 12:54 PM~8650745
> *hey jesse those are some clean ass models and paint jobs homie keep it up can't wait to see them finished
> 
> hey what happened to the 66 body u still have it
> *


 I belive it went to the paint shop ! Marinate Auto Spray :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

dammmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnn :angry:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Having some fun today! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

nice !


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn homie that is clean


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Here is a quick build im working on. It's almost there a little mor BMF and some clear. Then detail the interior!

















Ohh and Bigdee don't trip Iam workin on the 51! :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 5 2007, 04:08 PM~8723404
> *nice !
> *


Damn homie that is clean



Thank's Homie's


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

nice turquoise on the 67


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Sep 5 2007, 04:57 PM~8723835
> *Here is a quick build im working on. It's almost there a little mor BMF and some clear. Then detail the interior!
> 
> 
> ...



*MILAGRO!!!*
It's gonna rain!! lol :biggrin: 

That shit is lookig good! Now that my table is clean im gonna finish that Nomad for U :uh: It a pain though


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice work bro!


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

Daaamn! Jess, Those rides are lookin nice, Always have the OG look, Dont forget, about this Fri, At the shop! Give me a call?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Comin along sweet


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THEM RIDE'S R LOOKING GOOD HOMIE. I'LL SEE U ON FRIDAY.  THEM SOME SICK PAINT JOB'S FROM A SICK MIND.. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE. JUST GLAD 2 SEE U BUILDING AGAIN.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> Here is a quick build im working on. It's almost there a little mor BMF and some clear. Then detail the interior!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> > Here is a quick build im working on. It's almost there a little mor BMF and some clear. Then detail the interior!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Sep 6 2007, 06:58 PM~8733828
> *Nope it's real paint I don't use spay cans!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Hey Jesse my girl backed out the deal after I told her what I was gonna use??  (airbrush/paint!)


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Sep 6 2007, 07:06 PM~8733933
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Hey Jesse my girl backed out the deal after I told her what I was gonna use??   (airbrush/paint!)
> *


That's fuckin funny! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

*ANY UPDATES* </span> :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:no: :buttkick:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:cheesy:








58 build


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Bout time you posted something Fucker!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 


got some paint down


































whatcha think


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Now finish it! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Oct 5 2007, 06:31 AM~8937169
> *Now finish it! :biggrin:
> *


^^^^ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 5 2007, 08:29 AM~8937664
> *^^^^  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You Suck!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

I remember that 58 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice work homie keep it up


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

lookin good


----------



## sinister (Jan 31, 2007)

Lookin good! Lovin that real LS! Nice ink work, I'm an ink slinger myself :biggrin: 

Where you gettin those fat white walls?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

here's how the 58 started.... roof got messed up so redoing with some new modifications.....

























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Jul 6 2007, 08:17 AM~8247092-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Sep 5 2007, 04:57 PM~8723835
> *Here is a quick build im working on. It's almost there a little mor BMF and some clear. Then detail the interior!
> 
> 
> ...



*GET BACK TO WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *:0 :0


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

You Know I've been Workin!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Oct 17 2007, 11:30 AM~9022627
> *You Know I've been Workin!
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Now thats scrammin OLD SCHOOL !


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Im liking that!!!!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

I ALREADY KNEW THAT YOU WERE UPLOADING THEM PICS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 17 2007, 11:15 AM~9022517
> *
> GET BACK TO WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0
> *


Almost There!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 17 2007, 12:18 PM~9023036
> *I ALREADY KNEW THAT YOU WERE UPLOADING THEM PICS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> old
> TATMAN TOY'S
> ...


What A Dick!!!!!!! :buttkick:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Oct 17 2007, 12:25 PM~9023092
> *What A Dick!!!!!!! :buttkick:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Just fuckn with ya! 

:banghead: :banghead: Im bored at work!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 :0 that's not right bigdeee


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 17 2007, 01:26 PM~9024034
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> :banghead:  :banghead: Im bored at work!
> *


grab a broom :biggrin: :biggrin: homie


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

about time fucker :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hno:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Oct 17 2007, 12:23 PM~9023077
> *Almost There!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Nice 64. Where did you get those wires from? Looking for a set like that for my Trokita....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Oct 17 2007, 11:21 PM~9027544
> *:0 Nice 64. Where did you get those wires from? Looking for a set like that for my Trokita....
> *


x2


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

I like that 64 Tat! That shit is CLEEEAANN 

and that 67 is BANANAS! :loco: :loco:

:worship: :worship: :worship: 

TEACH ME OH MIGHTY ONE! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Oct 17 2007, 08:30 AM~9022627
> *You Know I've been Workin!
> 
> 
> ...


u kno i love it.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Oct 17 2007, 10:21 PM~9027544
> *:0 Nice 64. Where did you get those wires from? Looking for a set like that for my Trokita....
> *


Can't let my secret out but look at them closer and you should be able to figure out what I did!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Sep 16 2007, 06:50 PM~8805442
> *COMPARE
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

I was thinking that I seen these wires before. I just seen some Caddy hub caps last weekend @ my Moms house. Guess I need to go hit up the WTB threads..... :cheesy:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 17 2007, 10:34 PM~9027634
> *I like that 64 Tat! That shit is CLEEEAANN
> 
> and that 67 is BANANAS!  :loco:  :loco:
> ...


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

Damn homie! :0 that brings back old memories. I would always work on my model cars back when I was 13 till about I started dating. I still got the best ones,I kept those for sure and im 24 now. damn! :0 I cant believe its been that long :tears: were does the time go  my project for now is my 70 monte. Almost finished uffin: then i will get on the models again. Its never to late. :biggrin: I will try to take some pics of the rides I still have and post them.
I just dont know how to make the pics as big as yours  Can anyone help?


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Been Busy! & BIGGDEE Dont Talk Shit!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good. :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> Been Busy! & *BIGGDEE Dont Talk Shit!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> > Been Busy! & *BIGGDEE Dont Talk Shit!*
> > :0 :twak: :twak: I know HUH?! :biggrin: My Bad Homie i just get bored at work sometimes.  well everyday :roflmao:
> >
> > Im turning into you know who :0
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Oct 22 2007, 04:26 PM~9061058
> *Maybe If I stop Paiting I could get something done! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hehe.... i said that a few months ago..... 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Fuck it I guess I will just have to start selling everything Like everybody else!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:loco: :yes:

CUANTO? 
HOW MUCH?? 

:biggrin: 


and yeah im still at work :tears:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

What U Want? Every thing has A price!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

hey, did u ever finish painting my 67...... I got the interior done just need the body.....


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 26 2007, 04:57 AM~9087572
> *hey, did u ever finish painting my 67...... I got the interior done just need the body.....
> *



:0 :0  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Havin somemore fun! Just need to do the hood!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Oct 29 2007, 04:46 PM~9108991
> *Havin somemore fun! Just need to do the hood!
> 
> 
> ...



That's SOME SKKUUUUUURRRRYYYYY Shit! U gonna build it or WHAT??? :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Did for the Homie!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THAT RIDE LOOK'S CLEAN HOMIE. :0


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: NICE PAINT TATMAN !


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Got More Commin! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 29 2007, 07:36 PM~9110379
> *<span style='color:green'>X2*


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 29 2007, 11:11 PM~9111468
> *X3*


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 29 2007, 07:12 PM~9111473
> *
> X-4*


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 29 2007, 11:37 PM~9111633
> *x5</span>*


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: that looks sweet tatman.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 :0 THAT SIK BRO


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 29 2007, 07:36 PM~9110379
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>X6 :0*


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 30 2007, 05:54 AM~9112735
> *:0  :0 THAT SIK BRO
> *


X2


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

ARE YOU DONE WITH THE 64?! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

HOW ABOUT THE 67? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

OHH WHAT ABOUT THE TWO BOMBS? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

WHAT ABOUT THE 57 BELAIR AND THE PROMO CADDI?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 30 2007, 08:21 PM~9118118
> *WHAT ABOUT THE 57 BELAIR AND THE PROMO CADDI?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 30 2007, 07:18 PM~9118081
> *ARE YOU DONE WITH THE 64?!  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT ABOUT THE 57 BELAIR AND THE PROMO CADDI?? 
OHH WHAT ABOUT THE TWO BOMBS? 

Ha Ha Ha Very Funny! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Oct 31 2007, 04:01 PM~9125474
> *WHAT ABOUT THE 57 BELAIR AND THE PROMO CADDI??
> OHH WHAT ABOUT THE TWO BOMBS?
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

If I go To The Show Tomarrow This will be for sale!








































You Should See It In The Sun!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 2 2007, 06:10 PM~9142533
> *If I go To The Show Tomarrow This will be for sale!
> 
> 
> ...



*AAAHHHHHHHH IM BLIND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Oct 31 2007, 01:01 PM~9125474
> *WHAT ABOUT THE 57 BELAIR AND THE PROMO CADDI??
> OHH WHAT ABOUT THE TWO BOMBS?
> 
> ...


u willin to let go the 51 vert


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 2 2007, 07:19 PM~9143012
> *u willin to let go the 51 vert
> *


I think Ima keep for awhile! It's A hard kit to get! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 2 2007, 04:51 PM~9143204
> *I think Ima keep for awhile! It's A hard kit to get! :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: took me a while to get mine...


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 2 2007, 08:01 PM~9143271
> *:werd:  took me a while to get mine...
> *


I've had mine for 15years!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 2 2007, 08:47 PM~9143546
> *I've had mine for 15years!
> *



DAMN I WAS ONLY 10! :0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

damn youngsters....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 3 2007, 12:53 AM~9144547
> *DAMN I WAS ONLY 10! :0
> *


i wasn't even born yet :0


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

That's Why I'ma O.G. !


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

DAMN.. WHO'S THAT SKINNY GUY IN FRONT OF YOUR CAR???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 4 2007, 06:47 PM~9153619
> *DAMN.. WHO'S THAT SKINNY GUY IN FRONT OF YOUR CAR???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Big Shirt!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 4 2007, 01:10 AM~9149932
> *That's Why I'ma O.G. !
> 
> 
> ...



:0 I DIDN"T KNOW YOU GUYS HAD COLORED PICTURES BACK IN THE DAY! :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

nice builds


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Testin some paint!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 6 2007, 08:46 PM~9170891
> *Testin some paint!
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a big flake ! :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 6 2007, 07:48 PM~9170908
> *Thats  a  big  flake  !  :biggrin:
> *


That's some O'l Scool Shit!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 6 2007, 08:16 PM~9171646
> *That's some O'l Scool Shit!
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 4 2007, 12:10 AM~9149932
> *That's Why I'ma O.G. !
> 
> 
> ...


straight up triple og  :biggrin: 


































i'm talking about the cutty :biggrin: j/k homie


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

I guess I can add these!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

And you guys member this one!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHERES THE REST OF THE RIDES?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice werk homie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 25 2007, 06:15 PM~9302369
> *WHERES THE REST OF THE RIDES?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 25 2007, 07:21 PM~9302425
> *:dunno:
> *


THE ELCO & THE MONTE


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 25 2007, 06:25 PM~9302452
> *THE ELCO & THE MONTE
> *


Just need to clear the monte and I fucked up the Elco. My clumbsy ass spilled paint ont my bench and it hit the elco. :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


55' with 57' rear end?

:cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^what?


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

it's clearly not a 57 but a 55 doesn't have hooked/curved tailfins

so it's either a 57 with shaved frontemblems and custom 55 trim,

or the more likley case, a 55 with 57 fins.


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

WHOLEY FUCKING SHIT I'M RETARDED!


sorry i get it now.

sorry for whorin up the topic.




it just didn't look right without the tail lights installed


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

New Project!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FUCKER.....THATS CLEAN!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 10 2007, 05:40 PM~9420460
> *FUCKER.....THATS CLEAN!
> *


You know you want it! :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

its a 56 dingdong :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@Dec 3 2007, 08:48 AM~9361284
> *55' with 57' rear end?
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

I do Tatman :biggrin: . that mutha is klean :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 10 2007, 06:41 PM~9420473
> *You know you want it! :biggrin:
> *


GOT ONE I'M DOING TO..ROOTBEER BROWN & FAWN GOLD!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Dec 10 2007, 05:47 PM~9420522
> *I do Tatman :biggrin: . that mutha is klean :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Sorry homie but Marinate & BiggD get first shot at it!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 10 2007, 05:48 PM~9420532
> *GOT ONE I'M DOING TO..ROOTBEER BROWN & FAWN GOLD!
> *


the hard top?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 10 2007, 06:51 PM~9420559
> *the hard top?
> *


RAG..THE HARDTOP IS GONNA KILLEM..STRAIGHT NORTENO STYLE :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 10 2007, 05:52 PM~9420572
> *RAG..THE HARDTOP IS GONNA KILLEM..STRAIGHT NORTENO STYLE :biggrin:
> *


Should have known BIG RED!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 10 2007, 06:54 PM~9420590
> *Should have known BIG RED!
> *


 :biggrin: GONNA BE CLEAN


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

man that is 1 sweet combination !!!!!!!!!!
looks awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 10 2007, 06:01 PM~9420641
> *man that is 1 sweet combination !!!!!!!!!!
> looks awesome :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 10 2007, 04:36 PM~9420422
> *New Project!
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 10 2007, 05:36 PM~9420422
> *New Project!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE.....


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Thank's Homie's I know now I need to finish it! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

where did the monte go i wasnt paying attention


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Dec 10 2007, 09:48 PM~9422729
> *where did the monte go i wasnt paying attention
> *


Whitch one?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

"the challenge" one


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Dec 10 2007, 09:49 PM~9422756
> *"the challenge" one
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 10 2007, 09:54 PM~9422801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I THOUGHT IT HAD RED INTERIOR. IF I REMEMBER RIGHT. :scrutinize:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 10 2007, 09:57 PM~9422831
> *I THOUGHT IT HAD RED INTERIOR. IF I REMEMBER RIGHT.  :scrutinize:
> *


I changed it Member!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 10 2007, 05:36 PM~9420422
> *New Project!
> 
> 
> ...


I gotta have you paint one for me just to have that crazy flake.....looking sick...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

rides are lookin good bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 10 2007, 10:45 PM~9423274
> *I gotta have you paint one for me just to have that crazy flake.....looking sick...
> *


Bring it!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@Dec 3 2007, 06:17 AM~9361373
> *it's clearly not a 57 but a 55 doesn't have hooked/curved tailfins
> 
> so it's either a 57 with shaved frontemblems and custom 55 trim,
> ...


     

does this homie know anything about cars :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Dec 12 2007, 08:10 AM~9434962-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: maybe not


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Almost Done! The Homie Marinate Painted this one!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM :angry: WHY DID I TRADE IT...J/K BIG DOG LOOKS REAL GOOD! :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

You want it back?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 10 2007, 02:36 PM~9420422
> *New Project!
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of wheels are those???


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 15 2007, 06:51 PM~9461430
> *what kind of wheels are those???
> *


The ones that come with the rivi kit!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey tat u going to majestics picnic this yr :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 15 2007, 08:58 PM~9462088
> *hey tat u going to majestics picnic this yr :biggrin:
> *


If I get the 69 runnin!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

69 impala? pics??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 16 2007, 03:14 PM~9465533
> *69 impala? pics???  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Here you go! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 16 2007, 04:29 PM~9466147
> *Here you go! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


did u get it runnin tat :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Dont trip Tat we can push it!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Dec 18 2007, 12:56 PM~9477781
> *Dont trip Tat we can push it!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i like the cragers are different, nice to see a change from the damn daytons all the time.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

dammit.... i just primered one today thinkin the same thing..... :biggrin: :biggrin: keep it comin homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good holmez :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 13 2008, 04:43 PM~9683651
> *dammit.... i just primered one today thinkin the same thing.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin: keep it comin homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


What was u thinkin?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

cragars.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 13 2008, 04:52 PM~9683708
> *cragars....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 13 2008, 04:52 PM~9683708
> *cragars....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GREAT MINDS THINK ALIKE , IM WORKING ON MY CHEECH AND CHONG CAR NOW..... MMMM CRAGARS....... :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet glasshouse! :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 13 2008, 03:50 PM~9683695
> *What was u thinkin?
> *


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 17 2008, 07:19 PM~9722631
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0   

Looks good.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Jan 17 2008, 08:21 PM~9722658
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> Looks good.
> *


Wait till you see it up close!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Very nice homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0    :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^
Thank's Homies!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 17 2008, 07:22 PM~9722677
> *Wait till you see it up close!
> *


I can just imagine. Nice paint...................... as usual.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fukkin sweet homie..... makes me miss my old 1:1 rivi....


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 15 2007, 06:27 PM~9461306
> *Almost Done! The Homie Marinate Painted this one!
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: it just so ...........i told my self i wouldnt cry but.....
I LOVE IT SO MUCH ! !


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 
nice paint work


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 18 2008, 07:11 AM~9725498
> *:0
> nice paint work
> *


x2


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 18 2008, 08:48 AM~9725617
> *x2
> *


x3 Nice work in here! :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jan 18 2008, 12:45 PM~9726227
> *x3 Nice work in here! :thumbsup:
> *


X4 Homie....


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Thanks everybody!
More to come soon!


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice rides, love the paint.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

JUST SEND IT TO AZ!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 17 2008, 05:19 PM~9722631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 18 2008, 07:49 PM~9730207
> *JUST SEND IT TO AZ!
> *


 :nono: not this one! its done Ill post pics tomarow!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

would look nice with thw hood open and a motor in it :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 19 2008, 06:44 AM~9732644
> *would look nice with thw hood open and a motor in it :biggrin:
> *


What A Dick!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Done!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Almost Done!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

both rides lookin sick homie......


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

niiiiiiiiicccccccceeeeee :thumbsup:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

they look badass tatman. :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Thank's Homie's!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: DAM IT LOOKS GOOD....WHERES THE LS..EVER FINISH IT?.....IF NOT SEND IT BACK


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 20 2008, 10:36 AM~9738905
> *:biggrin: DAM IT LOOKS GOOD....WHERES THE LS..EVER FINISH IT?.....IF NOT SEND IT BACK
> *


Waintin on the chrome!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 19 2008, 11:25 AM~9734494
> *Done!
> 
> 
> ...


where's the motor? :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 20 2008, 03:49 PM~9740850
> *where's the motor?  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 20 2008, 04:49 PM~9740850
> *where's the motor?  :biggrin:
> *


In The Box! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

badass rides!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

sick bro, :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 19 2008, 01:27 PM~9734511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey tat where did u get the twisted d's at.are those pegasus rims


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 23 2008, 02:39 PM~9765483
> *hey tat where did u get the twisted d's at.are those pegasus rims
> *


it might just be the camera bro :dunno:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

THATS THE WAY THE PIC CAME OUT!


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: bad ass


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 19 2008, 02:27 PM~9734511
> *Almost Done!
> 
> 
> ...


Love the caddy! :0 :0 :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 23 2008, 04:30 PM~9766257
> *THATS THE WAY THE PIC CAME OUT!
> *


AHH NUTS :angry: 

THEY LOOK LIKE TWISTED SPOKES


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: THAT IS SICK BRO!! LOVE THE COLOR AND LAYED OUT TOO!!!!!!  GANGSTA ALL THE WAY!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

damn. some of those cars would look good with a motor in them..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 26 2008, 10:43 PM~9793272
> *damn. some of those cars would look good with a motor in them..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :buttkick:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 26 2008, 07:43 PM~9793272
> *damn. some of those cars would look good with a motor in them..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Almost there! Painted the engine block today! So maybe by next week It will be done!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

saaa saaa saaa sickkkkk!!!! cadi


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 31 2008, 08:17 PM~9836964
> *Almost there! Painted the engine block today! So maybe by next week It will be done!
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin' good homie! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 Looks killer man. :0


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Thank's Homie's!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

looking good homie...the suspension came out nice......nice stance. :machinegun:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That caddy bro is tight as hell nice color choice :thumbsup:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

:nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Rides looking clean!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 31 2008, 06:17 PM~9836964
> *Almost there! Painted the engine block today! So maybe by next week It will be done!
> 
> 
> ...


sick llac homie....


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^
Thank's Homie's!
Here is onther one almost done!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Feb 3 2008, 04:00 PM~9856473
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Thank's Homie's!
> Here is onther one almost done!
> ...


DAM HOMIE BOTH OF THEM RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD. GLAD TO SEE YOU AND AL BACK IN THE BUILDING GAME.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

nice bomba bro, wat color is that ,you used


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 3 2008, 04:07 PM~9856499
> *nice bomba bro, wat color is that ,you used
> *


Im Not shure The homie Raider Hooked me up with it! He just mixed it up & told me to shot it! :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 3 2008, 04:03 PM~9856488
> *DAM HOMIE BOTH OF THEM RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD. GLAD TO SEE YOU AND AL BACK IN THE BUILDING GAME.
> *


Thank's Homie I got some more stuff in the works!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Feb 3 2008, 04:01 PM~9856480
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

please tell me you are gonna use them cragars on that bomb :biggrin: 

and give it a motor


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 3 2008, 06:23 PM~9857133
> *please tell me you are gonna use them cragars on that bomb  :biggrin:
> 
> and give it a motor
> *


Cragars yes motor no! I gave the moter away to the homie!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

well that motor would be sick in a 39.....


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 3 2008, 06:28 PM~9857163
> *well that motor would be sick in a 39.....
> *


Thats What he is going to do with it!


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

that 53 is looking good tataman u receive my pm. :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :roflmao: looking good!! how's the hangover??


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Feb 3 2008, 04:00 PM~9856473
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Thank's Homie's!
> Here is onther one almost done!
> ...


Whats homie that chevy is sick love the style oh yeah what color is that nice job


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 3 2008, 09:23 PM~9858410
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :roflmao: looking good!! how's the hangover??
> *


Still Feelin like shit! :barf:


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Feb 3 2008, 09:55 PM~9858694
> *Still Feelin like shit! :barf:
> *


what ever guy!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Feb 3 2008, 09:56 PM~9858707
> *what ever guy!
> *


Wheres the truck?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

wheres that 78 monte homie lost the topic i think it was a 1 week build


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Feb 3 2008, 11:54 PM~9859526
> *wheres that 78 monte homie lost the topic i think it was a 1 week build
> *


This the one you talkin bout?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

rides are lookin sik bro


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Feb 3 2008, 06:00 PM~9856473
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Thank's Homie's!
> Here is onther one almost done!
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 THAT IS BADASS :yes:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Lookin good primo! Luvin that 53


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 4 2008, 12:02 PM~9861879
> *Lookin good primo! Luvin that 53
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Feb 4 2008, 11:05 AM~9861477
> *This the one you talkin bout?
> 
> 
> ...


nope the one with the pink int,the one that you had a bet with


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Feb 4 2008, 12:10 PM~9861929
> *nope the one with the pink int,the one that you had a bet with
> *


That's is the one with the pink guts I changed it at the last min!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey tat :wave: :tongue:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Feb 4 2008, 12:54 PM~9862191
> *That's is the one with the pink guts I changed it at the last min!
> *


damn bro thats the shit awsome work


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Damn! And the .onte even has a motor in it!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 4 2008, 12:50 PM~9862575
> *Damn! And the .onte even has a motor in it!!
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 4 2008, 01:21 PM~9862383
> *hey tat :wave:  :tongue:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Another all most done!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Tryin somthing diff!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Feb 4 2008, 06:44 PM~9864768
> *Tryin somthing diff!
> 
> 
> ...


That cadi and the ford are looking hard


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Damn homie, just bustin them out.....looking great..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 4 2008, 11:26 PM~9867417
> *Damn homie, just bustin them out.....looking great..
> *




x2! Love that caddy! :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 4 2008, 08:26 PM~9867417
> *Damn homie, just bustin them out.....looking great..
> *


x-3..... :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

DAMN TAT BUILDING BIT U HARD HUH :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

A Couple more!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice Tatman!!!!! :biggrin:  :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

I dont see the wagon? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Feb 19 2008, 07:00 PM~9981616
> *I dont see the wagon?  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


It's on the List! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

WEll GOD damn how long is the list ??? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

It's never ending!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

I got more to add on! LEt me know


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

You Got it!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

nice bro,  im likin the color on the caddy bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Feb 19 2008, 02:58 PM~9981121
> *A Couple more!
> 
> 
> ...


fukkin sick caddy bro.... the ford looks fukkin old skoo too....


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

These rides are nice :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

list????? hahaha


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 20 2008, 01:47 AM~9984727
> *list????? hahaha
> *



YEAH LIST! :biggrin: U got one because i can send some to u too :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice bro very nice


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

awsome rides homie, clean caddi and ford both killer rides can't wait to its finished.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

NICE RIDES TAT


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Feb 19 2008, 05:58 PM~9981121
> *A Couple more!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

caddy looking good


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

those are some bad ass rides bro


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Feb 3 2008, 11:00 PM~9856473
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Thank's Homie's!
> Here is onther one almost done!
> ...


damm thats nice, any more pics?


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Great Work..on all of your Rides... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

I know what you are all thinkin more painting less building! But here is another one. The striping kinda sucks but I like it!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 :0 SIK BRO


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

KEEP DRINKING THEM TECATES! Paint jobs are looking better and better


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Come get the wagon!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Cant u see im busy at work! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah thats awsome! I wish i could do fades like that!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Mar 3 2008, 04:53 PM~10079807
> *Come get the wagon!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Mar 3 2008, 07:57 PM~10079834
> *Yeah thats awsome! I wish i could do fades like that!
> *


look at "masterpieces" topic and ull see how..all ya need is an airbrsuh im tryin it either when i get mine fixed or a new one..


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

I need one first lol


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

70 Lookin good Bro


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

70 looking good like the yellow and orange


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

looks good homie
you should put it in the old school buildoff. it looks old school for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Mar 3 2008, 11:52 PM~10083861
> *looks good homie
> you should put it in the old school buildoff. it looks old school for sure  :thumbsup:
> *


does the old school buildoff require motor and chassis detail? :biggrin:  












j/k bro..... the 70 looks sick!!! add more to it man..... cover that fukker up with fades and stripes


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

:0 :0 the paint job looks good jessey...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Mar 3 2008, 05:43 PM~10079725
> *I know what you are all thinkin more painting less building! But here is another one. The striping kinda sucks but I like it!
> 
> 
> ...


THAT RIDE CAME OUT CLEAN HOMIE. AND YES AN OLD SCHOOL BUILD OFF WOULD REQUIER A MOTOR AND DETAIL LAZY FUCKER.. :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanks every one for the comments & the smart ass remarks! :biggrin: 
Here is another done & I know wheres the motor? :roflmao:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice stance!

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Mar 4 2008, 05:37 PM~10090210
> *Thanks every one for the comments & the smart ass remarks! :biggrin:
> Here is another done & I know wheres the motor? :roflmao:
> 
> ...


damn homie... it looks sick..... but yea... "wheres the motor?" :biggrin: i see an opening hood.... thats no promo....  :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 29 2007, 07:05 PM~8421372
> *Tryin something new.
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn man I new you was good as soon as I seen dat rootbeer glasshouse, but the water marks jus kill da game off. you wouldnt mind sharin how you did that would you. Idefinatly gotta put my airbrush back in service and build show car instead of all these hoppers I got.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Mar 6 2008, 03:22 PM~10106308
> *Damn man I new you was good as soon as I seen dat rootbeer glasshouse, but the water marks jus kill da game off. you wouldnt mind sharin how you did that would you.  Idefinatly gotta put my airbrush back in service and build show car instead of all these hoppers I got.
> *


I could explain it but it wouldnt make no sense! It's all in the Technique. I would have to be A hands on training!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Mar 6 2008, 06:19 PM~10107722
> *I could explain it but it wouldnt make no sense! It's all in the Technique. I would have to be A hands on training!
> *


YOU SHOULD MAKE A VIDEO :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 6 2008, 08:21 PM~10108866
> *YOU SHOULD MAKE A VIDEO  :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah, do a video!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

any hints on the water effect in the paint?


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 6 2008, 02:53 AM~10102254
> *damn homie... it looks sick..... but yea... "wheres the motor?"  :biggrin:  i see an opening hood.... thats no promo....    :biggrin:
> *


The next one I do With A hood that opens Ill put A moter in it!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

clean rides bro, lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i saw a vid somewhere on how do do it..


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Mar 3 2008, 05:43 PM~10079725
> *I know what you are all thinkin more painting less building! But here is another one. The striping kinda sucks but I like it!
> 
> 
> ...


looks better in person, shades straight old skool


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Almost Done! And yes it has an engine! Not too detailed but its there!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT UP TATMAN..WHERES THE LS?


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 11 2008, 06:24 PM~10145480
> *WHAT UP TATMAN..WHERES THE LS?
> *


Still waitin on the fuckin chrome!
Where you been hiding?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Mar 11 2008, 07:27 PM~10145514
> *Still waitin on the fuckin chrome!
> Where you been hiding?
> *


SELL IT BACK TO ME  I'M HERE JUST FUCKING AROUND WITH THIS 81 MALIBU


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

white caddys lookin sick!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Mar 11 2008, 03:20 PM~10145453
> *Almost Done! And yes it has an engine! Not too detailed but its there!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


both lookin damn good homie...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

motor!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 15 2007, 07:27 PM~9461306
> *Almost Done! The Homie Marinate Painted this one!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOOD LOOKING OUT


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 15 2007, 06:27 PM~9461306
> *Almost Done! The Homie Marinate Painted this one!
> 
> 
> ...


HOW CAN WE TELL.... :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

she's coming back to az :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 12 2008, 08:02 PM~10155134
> * she's coming back to az :biggrin:
> *


WHY ? .... JUST BUILD ANOTHER ONE. :dunno:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 12 2008, 08:05 PM~10155156
> *WHY ? .... JUST BUILD ANOTHER ONE.  :dunno:
> *


He's gonna need an LS clip for that. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 12 2008, 09:05 PM~10155156
> *WHY ? .... JUST BUILD ANOTHER ONE.  :dunno:
> *


no more clips twinn said


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 12 2008, 08:05 PM~10155156
> *WHY ? .... JUST BUILD ANOTHER ONE.  :dunno:
> *


It's all good As long as it don't end up at someone elses house later down the line!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 12 2008, 08:08 PM~10155184
> *no more clips twinn said
> *


THE MOLD FINALLY GAVE OUT AND I CAN'T FIND THE MASTER. I GUESS I WILL JUST MAKE ANOTHER ONE THIS WEEKEND THEN. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 12 2008, 07:21 PM~10156725
> *THE MOLD FINALLY GAVE OUT AND I CAN'T FIND THE MASTER.  I GUESS I WILL JUST MAKE ANOTHER ONE THIS WEEKEND THEN. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 12 2008, 09:21 PM~10156725
> *THE MOLD FINALLY GAVE OUT AND I CAN'T FIND THE MASTER.  I GUESS I WILL JUST MAKE ANOTHER ONE THIS WEEKEND THEN. :biggrin:
> *


  im going to have to pick one up


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

WELL YOU GUY'S ARE IN LUCK I FOUND ANOTHER MASTER MOLD. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

I WAS GONNA SAY I GOT SOME LS CLIPS YOU COULD MAKE A MASTER FROM! BUT LOOKS LIKE YOU FOUND YOURS BIGGS!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman+Mar 12 2008, 09:16 PM~10155270-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 SWEET!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 12 2008, 11:38 PM~10156853
> *WELL YOU GUY'S ARE IN LUCK I FOUND ANOTHER MASTER MOLD.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i want it .lol :cheesy:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Details suck but its done!


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

I like that caddi . nice color combo


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

whats up tatman nice cadi


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

whats up tatman nice cadi


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Mar 16 2008, 05:41 PM~10182172
> *Details suck but its done!
> 
> 
> ...


whats up homie nice cadi


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Mar 16 2008, 05:41 PM~10182172
> *Details suck but its done!
> 
> 
> ...


whats up homie nice cadi


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Wud up lil homie?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Mar 16 2008, 07:18 PM~10182986
> *Wud up lil homie?
> *


Did you get the pm


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 16 2008, 07:53 PM~10183340
> *Did you get the pm
> *


 :biggrin: got it call you tomarow


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Mar 16 2008, 02:41 PM~10182172
> *Details suck but its done!
> 
> 
> ...


do the spokes brown to match  looks sick tho bro


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

clean!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

badass caddy!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I love the color combo!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

lookin good homie.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

looks good without the sunroof......came out good


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Thank's everyone! :biggrin:


----------



## CITY OF SHARKS (Feb 8, 2008)

some nice rides up in here :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

lookin bad ass bro :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Mar 26 2008, 06:13 PM~10263008
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



looks good..... pulled one out of the Junk Yard!!!!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lookin clean bro


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

Whats up homie that truck is GANGSTA looks good hey give me a call


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^
Thank's Homie's
I was messin wit some decal maker shit!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Mar 26 2008, 10:51 PM~10263971
> *^^^^^^^^^^
> Thank's Homie's
> I was messin wit some decal maker shit!
> ...


 i like that homie.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

I need A 65 hood! Let me know!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

i got that


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Mar 26 2008, 08:29 PM~10264273
> *I need A 65 hood! Let me know!
> *


pm me your addy bro i got that 65 hood


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 26 2008, 08:41 PM~10264362
> *i got that
> *


How much?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

free homie


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

i have a box of 65 parts left over from that 65 make over to 66


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 26 2008, 08:50 PM~10264442
> *i have a box of 65 parts left over from that 65 make over to 66
> *


Thank's homie but Marinate gonna send me one with the package! Thank's anyway's!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

both rides look good :thumbsup:


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

I love your caddy the mix of color is nice


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Mar 26 2008, 03:13 PM~10263008
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


sick....


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 28 2008, 12:31 PM~10273292
> *sick....
> *


X-2

that mural is badass, homie!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Thank's


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 60T3M (Oct 22, 2007)

dats a really dope truck


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that truck is sick!!! :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 28 2008, 09:53 PM~10281328
> *that truck is sick!!!    :0
> *


 X-100, i likes hellz ya :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

I was board this morning! :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

love them colors awsome bro :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Mar 29 2008, 02:45 PM~10284376
> *I was board this morning! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



should have packed that 2 :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

that color combo its nice like that color


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

57s tight bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 30 2008, 08:20 PM~10292873
> *57s tight bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 29 2008, 04:37 PM~10285212
> *should have packed that 2 :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that 57 is lookin good homie, what color is that on the bottom?


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 1 2008, 08:12 PM~10311971
> *that 57 is lookin good homie, what color is that on the bottom?
> *


I'TS AN OLD G.M COLOR! nOT TO SHURE WHAT YEAR THO!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Mar 29 2008, 10:45 AM~10284376
> *I was board this morning! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


older revell kit??? i'm loving the colors


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks good Jesse.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 2 2008, 03:45 AM~10313981
> *older revell kit??? i'm loving the colors
> *


 its not the kit from the 70s is it. i got one ima do up,


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Apr 1 2008, 07:36 PM~10310987
> *:no:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: SOONER OR LATER YOU'LL LET IT GO :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 2 2008, 10:16 AM~10316002
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: SOONER OR LATER YOU'LL LET IT GO :biggrin:
> *


Maybe if the price is right! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Apr 2 2008, 06:48 PM~10319706
> *Maybe if the price is right! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS FOR MONTE BACK HOMIE


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 2 2008, 07:03 PM~10320268
> *:biggrin: THANKS FOR MONTE BACK HOMIE
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

that 57 is looking good jessie. nice color combo.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

how's that 56 coming along?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

how's that 56 coming along?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

how's that 56 coming along?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 27 2008, 09:31 PM~10273292
> *sick....
> *


how's this truck doing? :wave:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

damn server!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I like that 57 so far!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

It's not perfect but it look's kool! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 Damn homie Looks badass


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

you used that decal sheet paper ??


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 20 2008, 12:06 PM~10459704
> *you used that decal sheet paper ??
> *


Yup


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Apr 20 2008, 08:50 AM~10459623
> *It's not perfect but it look's kool! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Thank's Homie's!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Dang TAT That bitch is on fire bro ! LOVE IT !


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 20 2008, 12:41 PM~10459899
> *Dang  TAT  That  bitch  is  on  fire  bro !  LOVE  IT !
> *


Thank's dogg it has some flaws but oh well!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

what brand paper u use... not talkin bout zig zags


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 20 2008, 12:49 PM~10459941
> *what brand paper u use... not talkin bout zig zags
> *


 :roflmao: 
Testors decal paper no.9202


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Apr 20 2008, 10:28 AM~10460147
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



















:biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 20 2008, 01:32 PM~10460168
> *:wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 20 2008, 01:39 PM~10460201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

that is sick tat


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Just need to clear and build it!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

motor too? :cheesy:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 20 2008, 03:34 PM~10460765
> *motor too?  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Apr 20 2008, 02:47 PM~10460535
> *Just need to clear and build it!
> 
> 
> ...


whats up tat the nomad is sick love the combo :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Apr 20 2008, 05:47 PM~10460535
> *Just need to clear and build it!
> 
> 
> ...


i love it, i need this kit, and the decals on your other wips look damn good homie.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM IT TATMAN THE 56 CAME OUT CLEAN BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 21 2008, 06:55 PM~10469877
> *DAM IT TATMAN THE 56 CAME OUT CLEAN BRO! :biggrin:
> *


Thank's Homie! Wait till the other one is done! :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good homie as always...


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Havin Some More Fun With Paint! :biggrin: 
KALEIDOSCOPE
















Still Needs Pinstriping!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0   :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Apr 24 2008, 11:19 PM~10498088
> *:0  :0  :0      :cheesy:
> *


X2 thats crazy!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Apr 24 2008, 06:19 PM~10498088
> *:0  :0  :0      :cheesy:
> *


x-3 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 24 2008, 09:23 PM~10498133
> *x-3  :0  :0
> *


x-4.... :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

hell yea bro lookin bad ass should slap supremes on it and slam the ass end :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 20 2008, 12:49 PM~10459941
> *what brand paper u use... not talkin bout zig zags
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Thank's Homie's


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Out Side Shots! :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

THAT PAINT IS SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Apr 25 2008, 01:45 PM~10502893
> *Out Side Shots! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



that shits wicked man!


:biggrin: 


i'm jealous


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Thank's every one!
S


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Apr 25 2008, 02:07 PM~10503041
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Thank's every one!
> S
> ...


THATS BAD ASS HOMIE


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Damn TAT ! That ride is looking bad ass !


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THAT SHIT IS CRAZY BRO... :0 CANT WAIT TO SEE IT WITH THE BMF AND CLEAR.
IT DOES LOOK OLD SCHOOL KINDA LIKE THE LIGHT BAR.  EITHER WAY THAT SOME NICE FAN WORK. YOU GOT TO BUST OUT THAT 65 FULLIO.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 25 2008, 02:56 PM~10503360
> *THAT SHIT IS CRAZY BRO... :0  CANT WAIT TO SEE IT WITH THE BMF AND CLEAR.
> IT DOES LOOK OLD SCHOOL KINDA LIKE THE LIGHT BAR.  EITHER WAY THAT SOME NICE FAN WORK.  YOU GOT TO BUST OUT THAT 65 FULLIO.
> *



X ONE BILLION!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

DEE... POST UP A PIC OF THAT NEW CAR YOU JUST BOUGHT THIS MORNING BIG BALLER.... :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

that is sick homie thats some crazy ass work :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 25 2008, 02:56 PM~10503360
> *THAT SHIT IS CRAZY BRO... :0  CANT WAIT TO SEE IT WITH THE BMF AND CLEAR.
> IT DOES LOOK OLD SCHOOL KINDA LIKE THE LIGHT BAR.  EITHER WAY THAT SOME NICE FAN WORK.  YOU GOT TO BUST OUT THAT 65 FULLIO.
> *


Thank's homie! I will finish that 65 one day! :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

PSYCHEDELIC
































:biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

goddammm homie..... u sellin any? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 UR KRAZY FOOL :0 LOOKS TIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 25 2008, 09:35 PM~10506581
> *goddammm homie..... u sellin any?  :biggrin:
> *


I MIGHT AUCTION THE 61 BUT IT IS JUST THE BODY!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Apr 25 2008, 06:37 PM~10506602
> *I MIGHT AUCTION THE 61 BUT IT IS JUST THE BODY!
> *


where's the rest of it?


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 25 2008, 09:36 PM~10506599
> *:0 UR KRAZY FOOL :0 LOOKS TIGHT :biggrin:
> *


Thank's homie! You still got the blue Caddy?


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 25 2008, 09:37 PM~10506608
> *where's the rest of it?
> *


Never had it! This was gonna be just a test body! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Apr 25 2008, 10:38 PM~10506613
> *Thank's homie! You still got the blue Caddy?
> *


  IT'S STILL 4-SALE :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 25 2008, 09:40 PM~10506636
> * IT'S STILL 4-SALE :biggrin:
> *


Well I hope no one buys it! This way when I do get the cash i'll buy it!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Apr 25 2008, 10:43 PM~10506666
> *Well I hope no one buys it! This way when I do get the cash i'll buy it!
> *


   :biggrin: U COMING DOWN WITH BIGGS 4 THE DAY?


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 25 2008, 09:44 PM~10506680
> *    :biggrin: U COMING DOWN WITH BIGGS 4 THE DAY?
> *


Goota work! :angry:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Apr 25 2008, 10:45 PM~10506687
> *Goota work! :angry:
> *


***COUGH,COUGH*** I'M SICK! :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 25 2008, 09:48 PM~10506711
> ****COUGH,COUGH*** I'M SICK! :biggrin:
> *


But I cant tell the morgage company that!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Apr 25 2008, 10:51 PM~10506741
> *But I cant tell the morgage company that!
> *


I HEAR U HOMIE THERES ALWAYS NEXT TIME..I'LL BE IN ANAHIEM IN JULY :biggrin: TAKING THE KIDS TO DISNEYLAND


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 25 2008, 09:52 PM~10506756
> *I HEAR U HOMIE THERES ALWAYS NEXT TIME..I'LL BE IN ANAHIEM IN JULY :biggrin: TAKING THE KIDS TO DISNEYLAND
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Finished painting it and laid a coat of clear on it! Now it's for SALE!
Make offers! This is for the body only!!!!!

































I will take outside shots tomarow!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Another!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

JUST LIKE ME PAINT THEM & PUT THEM AWAY! :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 28 2008, 09:02 PM~10527781
> *JUST LIKE ME PAINT THEM & PUT THEM AWAY! :biggrin:
> *


Or paintem and send them! :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Apr 28 2008, 08:33 PM~10527353
> *Finished painting it and laid a coat of clear on it! Now it's for SALE!
> Make offers! This is for the body only!!!!!
> 
> ...


New Page! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Apr 28 2008, 05:33 PM~10527353
> *Finished painting it and laid a coat of clear on it! Now it's for SALE!
> Make offers! This is for the body only!!!!!
> 
> ...


$20 :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

$30 bucks and a battery........ :twak:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Apr 25 2008, 04:07 PM~10503041
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Thank's every one!
> S
> ...



:0 :0 oh shit thats badd :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

NICE PAINT WORK IN HERE!!!! :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

sick ass paint work homie, lookin freakin crazy :0 :0 :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Sick as always TAT


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

wow sick ass paint jobs homie :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Good god Tat these are just awsome ! Man i hope to be able to paint like this some day !


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Thank's Homie's
Here are the out side shots!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck yeah bro nice outside pics :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

still taken offers :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 29 2008, 04:48 PM~10534378
> *still taken offers :biggrin:
> *


Best offer takes it plus shipping! I will let offers go till Fri.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

DUDE THAT 63 IS A KILLER 70 STYLE . from the rims to the paint .
AWSOME :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 29 2008, 05:13 PM~10534450
> *DUDE THAT 63 IS A KILLER 70 STYLE . from the rims to the paint .
> AWSOME  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank's!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 dam bro!! this is tight ass painting skillz


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 30 2008, 03:51 PM~10544267
> *:0 dam bro!! this is tight ass painting skillz
> *


X2 homie you got down good luck with the sale bro


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Apr 28 2008, 08:59 PM~10527730
> *Another!
> 
> 
> ...


that 63 is claen homie :0


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

yall think the 61 would look good with a candy coat?? :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Apr 30 2008, 03:42 PM~10545732
> *yall think the 61 would look good with a candy coat?? :biggrin:
> *


personally i'd say NO.... but if u want... buy it and do it :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Thank's RO!


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

So what's the auction @ now?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Apr 30 2008, 10:06 PM~10548172
> *So what's the auction @ now?
> *



.50 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Lookin good as always homie....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 28 2008, 06:48 PM~10528290
> *$30 bucks and a battery........ :twak:
> *


hmmm... one more day.... :biggrin: so whats this battery deal?


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Guess I'll throw my bid in and raise it up to $35 :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 1 2008, 10:04 AM~10551187
> *hmmm... one more day....  :biggrin:  so whats this battery deal?
> *


He needed a battery for tha bomb!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

I GOT 45.00 and A bag of CHIPS (ANYKIND OF CHIPS YOU WANT!)


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 1 2008, 07:47 PM~10555629
> *I GOT 45.00 and A bag of CHIPS (ANYKIND OF CHIPS YOU WANT!)
> *


As of right now bigg Dee has the highest offer! I will end this at mid night Cali time!
thanks to those who have made offers!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 Thats bad ass. Damn whata time to be broke as hell.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice! :0


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

how about 20 bucks 2 cheeseburger's a corona, a pack of frajos and a hand shake.







the ride is looking good homie.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 2 2008, 06:29 PM~10563277
> *how about 20 bucks 2 cheeseburger's a corona, a pack of frajos and a hand shake.
> the ride is looking good homie.
> *


HAND SHAKE? I WANNA HUG! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 2 2008, 06:38 PM~10563351
> *HAND SHAKE? I WANNA HUG! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 2 2008, 03:38 PM~10563351
> *HAND SHAKE? I WANNA HUG! :biggrin:
> *


how about if he builds a motor for you instead??? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 2 2008, 06:47 PM~10563440
> *how about if he builds a motor for you instead???  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 2 2008, 09:03 AM~10559654
> *As of right now bigg Dee has the highest offer! I will end this at mid night Cali time!
> thanks to those who have made offers!
> 
> ...


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Time is almost up!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

BIGG DEE got it! Come and get it and bring my doritos! :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

This one is almost done!


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

dude the 61 is bad!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 2 2008, 09:58 PM~10565378
> *This one is almost done!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

tat that cadi is fucken clean homie


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Thanks Homies!
Did some body work today!








Shaved the roof!








Shaved the hood!








And A bit of Ol Scool!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

the 66 el camino hood fits perfect


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: REPPIN BIG <span style=\'color:yellow\'>"M" ALL DAY  </span>


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 3 2008, 04:53 PM~10568130
> *the 66 el camino hood fits perfect
> 
> 
> ...


Thank's RO but I didnt have one! So alittle work was ok


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

looking good Jess..popping them bad boy's out.  
ponte trucha the cadillac dont have tag's and you know them fool's be looking for an excuse to pull you over. :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 3 2008, 05:03 PM~10568192
> *looking good Jess..popping them bad boy's out.
> ponte trucha the cadillac dont have tag's and you know them fool's be looking for an excuse to pull you over. :biggrin:
> *


Fuck'em I gots tags and insurance and A liscense!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

caddi clean....was up with the 59 elco......


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

where the 65 at?


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 3 2008, 09:39 PM~10569839
> *where the 65 at?
> *


In the box! hno:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Rides are looking clean homie


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 3 2008, 10:48 PM~10570245
> * Rides are looking clean homie
> *


Thank's homie now I just need to finish them!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

ITS A MIRACLE!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 Looks good Fool! 


Isnt past your bed time?? lol


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 4 2008, 10:17 PM~10576240
> *ITS A MIRACLE!!!!!!!!!!!!  :0  :0  :0 Looks good Fool!
> Isnt past your bed time?? lol*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

NO work till thursday!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 4 2008, 10:20 PM~10576270
> *NO work till thursday!
> *


Party ova there! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 4 2008, 10:20 PM~10576270
> *NO work till thursday!
> *



:angry: Oh yeah i forgont :twak: Tell the wife i said hope she gets better


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 4 2008, 10:20 PM~10576270
> *NO work till thursday!
> *


Party ova there! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman+May 4 2008, 07:15 PM~10576226-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u got time to build another one then.... :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 4 2008, 10:20 PM~10576270
> *NO work till thursday!
> *



:angry: Ohh yeah if forgot!


Lucky Bastid!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 4 2008, 10:25 PM~10576299
> *:angry: Oh yeah i forgont  :twak: Tell the wife i said hope she gets better
> *


X2


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

TOMORROW AT CAMACHOS GOING TO GET FUCKED UP WITH TOM LYKAS. :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 4 2008, 10:26 PM~10576314
> *who did that for you?  :biggrin:
> u got time to build another one then....  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 4 2008, 10:25 PM~10576299
> *:angry: Oh yeah i forgont  :twak: Tell the wife i said hope she gets better
> *


Thank's homie! I will let her know!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 4 2008, 10:31 PM~10576350
> *:0  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> who did that for you? :biggrin:
> 
> You Suck! :buttkick:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman+May 4 2008, 07:33 PM~10576367-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your lady told? :0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

wassup we gonna drink some Tecates tommarow


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 4 2008, 10:36 PM~10576385
> *wassup  we gonna drink some Tecates tommarow
> *


MEET ME AT CAMACHOS AT THE CROSS ROADS. TETAS AND BITCHE'S EVERY WHERE. THE MODELO AND CORONA GIRL'S WILL BE THERE TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

common Jesse.....Biggs buying tomarow


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 4 2008, 10:41 PM~10576422
> *MEET ME AT CAMACHOS AT THE CROSS ROADS.  TETAS AND BITCHE'S EVERY WHERE.  THE MODELO AND CORONA GIRL'S WILL BE THERE TOO. :biggrin:
> *


U know Jesse can't leave the garage. If he doesn't smell paint for more than 2 hours he goes into withdrawals


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 4 2008, 10:44 PM~10576447
> *U know Jesse can't leave the garage. If he doesn't smell paint for more than 2 hours he goes into withdrawals
> *


 :0  :0


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 4 2008, 10:44 PM~10576447
> *U know Jesse can't leave the garage. If he doesn't smell paint for more than 2 hours he goes into withdrawals
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: hno:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin good homie....wish I could find the time to build....it's been almost 2 weeks....but last night I spent about an hour cleaning up the closet so hopefully this week it will be on....


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:0 Very nice bro


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Almost done alittle more wires in the trunk and put it together!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: SWEET WORK BRO!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 5 2008, 12:06 PM~10579650
> *:biggrin: SWEET WORK BRO!!
> *


X 2 looks damn good bro


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Thank's homie's!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin great man!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

wow.... full detail :0


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 5 2008, 12:54 PM~10580054
> *wow.... full detail :0
> *


 :biggrin: What did you think all I could do is paint! :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:   :nicoderm:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 5 2008, 01:36 PM~10580391
> *:biggrin: What did you think all I could do is paint! :biggrin:
> *



YES!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 5 2008, 10:48 AM~10580480
> *YES!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i might clown on you but your paintjobs are top shelf shit homie


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
This how I used to get down back in tha day! Im just to lazy now!
But i'll get back into tha swing of things!
Thank's everyone for the comps!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:0 :0 TIME TO PULL OUT THE 65!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

I can only say....WOW.... :biggrin: Nice work Homie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 5 2008, 01:57 PM~10580593
> *:0  :0 TIME TO PULL OUT THE 65!
> *


 :nono: I hno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 5 2008, 10:56 AM~10580582
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> This how I used to get down back in tha day! Im just to lazy now!
> But i'll get back into tha swing of things!
> ...


i need to stop fukking around and send shit for chrome....


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

It's not perfect but oh well!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

clean street setup homie


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: Damn quick disconnect and all!!!!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Almost done!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Done!
































Out side shots coming soon!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

damn homie....finally showing the youngsters how you got down back in the day.....way back in the day :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin good homie.....who is doing your plating?


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

:biggrin: nice that clean homie


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Other side!








Out side!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 5 2008, 03:52 PM~10581500
> *Lookin good homie.....who is doing your plating?
> *


Thats the chrome from a 64 that I had for a grip!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

nice that clean homie
Posted Today, 03:48 PM 
damn homie....finally showing the youngsters how you got down back in the day.....way back in the day 

Thank's Homie's


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 5 2008, 04:20 PM~10581693
> *nice that clean homie
> Posted Today, 03:48 PM
> damn homie....finally showing the youngsters how you got down back in the day.....way back in the day WAY WWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY back i the days!   :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
What A Dick!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

^^^^ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Looks Good! Nice job on the Trey :thumbsup: 

as you can see im hard at work!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 5 2008, 05:32 PM~10582241
> *^^^^  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Looks Good! Nice job on the Trey  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Now stop giving me shit for not putting motors!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

ok but dont try to use the same one for a future build! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

63 is looking fucken sick homie :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SICK HOMIE.....WANNA HOP? :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 5 2008, 02:35 PM~10582261
> *ok but dont try to use the same one for a future build!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 5 2008, 07:25 PM~10583326
> *SICK HOMIE.....WANNA HOP? :biggrin:
> *


Bring it! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 5 2008, 09:00 PM~10583782
> *Bring it! :biggrin:
> *



SINGLE OR DOUBLE? :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 5 2008, 08:03 PM~10583809
> *SINGLE OR DOUBLE? :biggrin:
> *


Piston Single!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman+May 5 2008, 05:15 PM~10583935-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE????????? :uh: :dunno: :twak:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Next on the list!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 5 2008, 08:33 PM~10584171
> *Next on the list!
> 
> 
> ...


So what number does that make it....100????


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 5 2008, 08:37 PM~10584215
> *So what number does that make it....100????
> *


You catching up to me!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 5 2008, 08:38 PM~10584242
> *You catching up to me!
> *


I know. I think im gonna change my name to Rollinolsmallz. :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 5 2008, 08:40 PM~10584261
> *I know. I think im gonna change my name to Rollinolsmallz. :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 5 2008, 05:40 PM~10584261
> *I know. I think im gonna change my name to Rollinolsmallz. :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 5 2008, 08:45 PM~10584327
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 5 2008, 05:40 PM~10584261
> *I know. I think im gonna change my name to Rollinsmallwheelz. :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that trey is badasfuck and that wagon is fixin to be. :0 :0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

hey look...... a battery!!!!











thanks for finding a battery..... lol :wave:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

rides are clean TAT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Threw some color on tha wagon! Not feelin it tho so I might change it!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

looks good, but IMO, i would tape some of it off, and make patternt it up, then a candy....


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 7 2008, 01:31 PM~10601021
> *looks good, but IMO, i would tape some of it off, and make patternt it up, then a candy....
> *


Thats what i was thinking. Thats already kandy spanish gold over silver!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 7 2008, 04:36 PM~10601069
> *Thats what i was thinking. Thats already kandy spanish gold over silver!
> *


maybe a few different shade of the gold/yellow, and then a green kandy, just some barely noticable hidden patterns

:dunno:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 7 2008, 01:37 PM~10601085
> *maybe a few different shade of the gold/yellow, and then a green kandy, just some barely noticable hidden patterns
> 
> :dunno:
> *


I'll take it back out to the lab & see what happens! If it comes out like shit its gettin a bath!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 7 2008, 04:41 PM~10601125
> *I'll take it back out to the lab & see what happens! If it comes out like shit its gettin a bath!
> *





:cheesy:

i hope all goes well


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn that chevelle wagon is badass how could u not like that paint it sparkles more than micheal jacksons socks lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 7 2008, 10:29 AM~10601000
> *Threw some color on tha wagon! Not feelin it tho so I might change it!
> 
> 
> ...


pattern out the top homie.....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

agree. lookin good bro


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

You know, It's nice to see Tat doing all of this building....but what I'm wondering is WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO GO TO WORK?

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Keep building homie, love to see the progress.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 9 2008, 09:34 AM~10615815
> *You know, It's nice to see Tat doing all of this building....but what I'm wondering is WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO GO TO WORK?
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


Monday!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

I THOUGHT U WERE GOING BACK YESTERDAY! :biggrin: 


How's the wife doing?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 9 2008, 09:34 AM~10615815
> *You know, It's nice to see Tat doing all of this building....but what I'm wondering is WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO GO TO WORK?
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :nono: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :werd:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 9 2008, 11:04 AM~10616555
> *I THOUGHT U WERE GOING BACK YESTERDAY!  :biggrin:
> How's the wife doing?
> *


I was but two more days aint gonna make a diff! 
She doing O.K. Thanks for askin!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 5 2008, 08:33 PM~10584171
> *Next on the list!
> 
> 
> ...



oh shit lookin bad ass :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

whore


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

where u been? on lock down? :uh: :uh: :uh: :ugh: :ugh: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

rides are looking good jessey....


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

nomad is hot, homie, any progress on it?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 7 2008, 01:29 PM~10601000
> *Threw some color on tha wagon! Not feelin it tho so I might change it!
> 
> 
> ...


is this the testors "inca gold"?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

sik rides comin out, hows that psycadelic 63?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 5 2008, 08:33 PM~10584171
> *Next on the list!
> 
> 
> ...



does this nomad bring the rear shirts? looks bad as fuck.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

hello.......................................................


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: :thumbsdown: BOOO!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

I know some builds almost done,,,,,,musta got the no posting progress bug like some other members!!!!!

damn even TribelDogg wanted his progress posted :tears: :tears:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

updated for Tatman.....









finished









almost done











looking for Majestics plac to finish.........anyone????

just painted
gotta sand, BMF and final clear...















:tongue:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

damn them lacks are clean.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

almost done









looking for Majestics plac to finish.........anyone????

TELL HIM JUST TO PACK IT UP & SEND IT


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

MOVE THE FUCKEN CARS I CANT SEE THE PICS IN THE BACK!!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 :0 sick as always


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 13 2008, 11:07 AM~11077193
> *almost done
> 
> 
> ...



Jesse says u cant have it til he's done with it??? :twak:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 13 2008, 09:31 AM~11077512
> *MOVE THE FUCKEN CARS I CANT SEE THE PICS IN THE BACK!!!!
> *


x-2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 13 2008, 06:00 PM~11078717
> *Jesse says u cant have it til he's done with it??? :twak:
> *


 :angry: TELL HIM TO JUST PACK IT......I GOT PLENTY TO TRADE :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 13 2008, 05:21 PM~11078840
> *:angry: TELL HIM TO JUST PACK IT......I GOT PLENTY TO TRADE :biggrin:
> *



Like what?? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 13 2008, 06:51 PM~11078976
> *
> Like what?? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: WHAT YOU NEED? :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

almost done..... finishing up motor, maybe tonight.... more pics tomarrow.... :yes:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 13 2008, 11:56 PM~11081552
> *almost done..... finishing up motor, maybe tonight.... more pics tomarrow.... :yes:
> *


DOES HE WANNA TRADE?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

yeah, says he does, just wants to finish it....can't stop him now....lol


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 14 2008, 12:08 AM~11081643
> *yeah, says he does, just wants to finish it....can't stop him now....lol
> *


 :biggrin: TELL HIM, WHAT DOES HE WANT FOR IT


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Yea how much???????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

BIG RED



























































EVEN HAS ONE OF THESE THINGS THAT WAS IN THE BOX









:machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :tongue:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

NICE!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 15 2008, 05:02 AM~11091714
> *PACK IT UP :biggrin: *


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Man, motor and all....Looking good Tat...gonna have to get you a library card so you can go and use the comps. there.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 15 2008, 06:46 AM~11092080
> *PACK IT UP :biggrin:
> *


I don't think this will leave ca! But let's see what you got first! Waco what you got?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 15 2008, 09:42 AM~11092612
> *I don't think this will leave ca! But let's see what you got first! Waco what you got?
> *


 :angry: :angry: I'LL BE IN ANAHEIM NEXT WEEK


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:  U got a pm!


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

wow that thing stands out. :biggrin:
is it on the dub suspention ?


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:0 :0 Great work bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 15 2008, 01:02 AM~11091714
> *BIG RED
> 
> 
> ...



man.... AZ plates and a big M placa in the back window.... u really tryin to torture Eddie... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

More Pics coming soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

red lac lookin killa!! looks good mane


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

YOUR MISSING ONE!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 4 2008, 06:04 PM~11258550
> *YOUR MISSING ONE!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 4 2008, 07:06 PM~11258565
> *:dunno:
> *


GOLDIELOCKS


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 4 2008, 06:07 PM~11258575
> *GOLDIELOCKS
> *


It's in tha trash!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 4 2008, 07:12 PM~11258613
> *It's in tha trash!
> *


FUCK IT HUH! :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 4 2008, 06:14 PM~11258636
> *FUCK IT HUH! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

which one is mine???? :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Aug 4 2008, 06:36 PM~11258887
> *which one is mine???? :biggrin:
> *











The all blue one!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

What up homie love the caddies :0 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Tha Blue one and tha green one??????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i like that old school factory blue colord one . gangsta lookn . 
you got a lot of caddys , would happn to have one for a daily driver by some chance ?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 16 2007, 02:29 PM~9466147
> *Here you go! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


u still got this ride homie?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 4 2008, 03:00 PM~11258523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fukkin sick shit homie


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Aug 4 2008, 10:50 PM~11261809-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jus tha blue one! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

are any of them cadi's for sale bro????????


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 5 2008, 03:49 PM~11267410
> *are any of them cadi's for sale bro????????
> *


Sorry but I dont like to sell any thing that I finish! But I do trade within a tight circle! But thanks for askin!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 5 2008, 02:52 PM~11267442
> *Sorry but I dont like to sell any thing that I finish! But I do trade within a tight circle! But thanks for askin!
> *


   


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=423607


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Any more picz of it Tatman???????? :cheesy:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Aug 5 2008, 09:40 PM~11271010
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Any more picz of it Tatman???????? :cheesy:
> *


I will take some more tomarrow!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 5 2008, 06:54 PM~11271146
> *I will take some more tomarrow!
> *


take some pics of the 69 rag too homie


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 5 2008, 09:56 PM~11271170
> *take some pics of the 69 rag too homie
> *


it looks tha same as it does in the other pic! Just the top is down!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT YOU ASKING FOR THE RAG? :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 5 2008, 10:00 PM~11271210
> *WHAT YOU ASKING FOR THE RAG? :biggrin:
> *


6GS


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 5 2008, 07:01 PM~11271228
> *6GS
> *


SHIPPED??? :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Here you go WACO!








































:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 6 2008, 09:35 PM~11279882
> *Here you go WACO!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

VERY NICE


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Lookin' good Tatman. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 6 2008, 09:35 PM~11279882
> *Here you go WACO!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

AWREADY TATMAN!!!!!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 5 2008, 10:39 PM~11271589
> *SHIPPED???  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

is that gonna be one of them japanese trucks?????





















































nomomoto??? :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Did that come from 408? Looks just like his...


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

lookin awsome bro :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

no flakes?

no patterns?

not a caddillac?











j/k


looks good


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Sep 3 2008, 11:00 PM~11513356
> *
> 
> 
> ...




swweeeeettt chevy!! nice and smoooth, that mural on point too


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 4 2008, 05:03 AM~11514757
> *no flakes?
> 
> no patterns?
> ...


He's showing us his Aztec Warrior :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 3 2008, 10:23 PM~11513599
> *is that gonna be one of them japanese trucks?????
> nomomoto???  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

I like the chevy Tatman. is that rattle can or automotive


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice Trokita


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa+Sep 4 2008, 07:39 PM~11521587-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 LOVE THE 50 AND 56 WAGON SICK :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Sep 4 2008, 09:37 PM~11522184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS ONE GAVE ME A WOODY!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:wave: 

looking good


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Sep 4 2008, 08:37 PM~11522184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that nomad looks bad as hell!! does that kit bring the skirts or u got from somewhere else?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 8 2008, 07:06 AM~11546431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono: 









:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Sep 8 2008, 12:40 PM~11549110
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> 
> 
> ...


hell yha go CHARGERS


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 8 2008, 01:33 PM~11549511
> *hell yha go CHARGERS
> *













this what happened to the Chargers yesterday


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

this what happened to the RAIDERS TODAY!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 8 2008, 02:12 PM~11551397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


don't the *5* rings


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Sep 8 2008, 12:40 PM~11549110
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> 
> 
> ...


Not really a chargers fan. BUT


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 8 2008, 10:34 PM~11554880
> *don't the 5 rings
> *


the Cock ring don't count......well maybe it does in Gay Francisco


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

More shit in the works should have pics by Mon.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

it's monday...... :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

now it's tuesday................... :biggrin: ........................................


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 7 2008, 12:24 PM~11804378
> *now it's tuesday................... :biggrin: ........................................
> *


 :werd: 

its better to just put your updates in when you're ready... than to announce u got some coming and never put them.... then the homies gonna give you shit.... 

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: rollinoldskoo, *MKD904*, customcoupe68


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 7 2008, 02:28 PM~11804417
> *:werd:
> 
> its better to just put your updates in when you're ready... than to announce u got some coming and never put them.... then the homies gonna give you shit....
> ...


i know huhhhhhhhhhhh :biggrin: :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 7 2008, 03:28 PM~11804417
> *:werd:
> 
> its better to just put your updates in when you're ready... than to announce u got some coming and never put them.... then the homies gonna give you shit....
> ...


The only one that gives the homies shit is you.....I guess we should all just stop posting and you will stop having something to complain about.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

You got me to stop, I just stop posting...just show the ride finished and no one can learn...... :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 7 2008, 12:40 PM~11804539
> *The only one that gives the homies shit is you.....I guess we should all just stop posting and you will stop having something to complain about....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> You got me to stop, I just stop posting...just show the ride finished and no one can learn......  :thumbsup:
> *


u kno what.... quit being a ****** ass crybaby.... Bigg Dee and Smallz and a bunch of homies give you shit..... 

ONLY when u say u got updates coming and never show anything till one of us bumps it 2 weeks later.... 

u gonna be a little baby and act like that.... fine by me.... u can't handle.... maybe the child filter should be on


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 7 2008, 03:45 PM~11804596
> *u kno what.... quit being a ****** ass crybaby.... Bigg Dee and Smallz and a bunch of homies give you shit.....
> 
> ONLY when u say u got updates coming and never show anything till one of us bumps it 2 weeks later....
> ...



:0 :nosad: :nosad: I have a broken hand so I cant point any fingers!! Only raise my hand!! 


What's up TAT? I know u gonna bust out with something soon!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 7 2008, 03:45 PM~11804596
> *u kno what.... quit being a ****** ass crybaby.... Bigg Dee and Smallz and a bunch of homies give you shit.....
> ONLY when u say u got updates coming and never show anything till one of us bumps it 2 weeks later....
> 
> ...


That's called the homies that chill at the shows...I can take it...just don't know where you all of sudden got this itch to bring it my way....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 7 2008, 04:14 PM~11804774
> *:0  :nosad:  :nosad: I have a broken hand so I cant point any fingers!! Only raise my hand!!
> What's up TAT? I know u gonna bust out with something soon!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 7 2008, 01:58 PM~11805139
> *That's called the homies that chill at the shows...I can take it...just don't know where you all of sudden got this itch to bring it my way....
> *


man forget about it already.... need a fukkin tissue? :uh:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
That's cool you guys just keep talkin your shit! I'm throwing in the towel! I quit! I just sold every thing I had except my built cars! Enjoy!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

lol :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Oct 8 2008, 09:40 PM~11818569
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> That's cool you guys just keep talkin your shit! I'm throwing in the towel! I quit! I just sold every thing I had except my built cars! Enjoy!
> *


Sorry to see u go but thanks for all the cool shit. :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Oct 8 2008, 09:40 PM~11818569
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> That's cool you guys just keep talkin your shit! I'm throwing in the towel! I quit! I just sold every thing I had except my built cars! Enjoy!
> *


who u sell everything too??
thaought everyone was broke ass ****** round here???
guess we all gonna have to go into hiding like Biggs!!!!! :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Oct 8 2008, 06:40 PM~11818569
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> That's cool you guys just keep talkin your shit! I'm throwing in the towel! I quit! I just sold every thing I had except my built cars! Enjoy!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Oct 8 2008, 09:40 PM~11818569
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> That's cool you guys just keep talkin your shit! I'm throwing in the towel! I quit! I just sold every thing I had except my built cars! Enjoy!
> *



why u gonna let little Mini get to u like that???? :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Tat, sorry for the bitch fest....

How's the truck coming along?


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Oct 8 2008, 10:40 PM~11818569
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> That's cool you guys just keep talkin your shit! I'm throwing in the towel! I quit! I just sold every thing I had except my built cars! Enjoy!
> *


I DONT THINK HE SOLD EVERYTHING HE HAS SOME COMING OUT REALLY SOON


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Oct 16 2008, 05:34 PM~11885900
> *I DONT THINK HE SOLD EVERYTHING  HE HAS SOME  COMING OUT REALLY SOON
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:nicoderm: :420: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Oct 22 2008, 03:55 PM~11943039
> *:nicoderm:  :420:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 9 2008, 03:27 AM~12103806
> *:biggrin:
> *



:uh: :uh: *BIGDOGG323 NUMBER TWO! *


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 9 2008, 11:05 AM~12105135
> *:uh:  :uh: BIGDOGG323 NUMBER TWO!
> *


Yeah what he said :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

54 chevy bel air 4dr 235 6 cylinder with a powerglide transmission all original and needs restoration 3,000




























2,500 obo


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Nov 10 2008, 07:24 AM~12111160
> *54 chevy bel air  4dr 235 6 cylinder with a powerglide transmission  all original and needs restoration  3,000
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN YOUR LUCKY . bad ass paint job on that 6 3 .


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Oct 8 2008, 06:40 PM~11818569
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> That's cool you guys just keep talkin your shit! I'm throwing in the towel! I quit! I just sold every thing I had except my built cars! Enjoy!
> *


welcome back :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 12 2008, 02:10 AM~12132703
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


TAT ! THIS IS A REAL CLEAN BUILD BROTHER ! NICE TO SEE BACK ON THE PLASTIC !


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

*PAST YOUR BEDTIME!!! * :0 :0 :0 :0 



:biggrin: Looking GOOD JESSE I EVEN SEE AN ENGINE :0 :uh:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 12 2008, 12:10 AM~12132703
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



damn bout time....... but the chrome looking a little milky..... :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Well got damn! If it ain't Tatman. Looks good. I thought u were done.....lol


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 12 2008, 12:10 AM~12132703
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE, NICE, NICE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 12 2008, 07:13 AM~12133892
> *NICE, NICE, NICE!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :yes: :yes:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Good lookin ride right there Tat....you gonna bring this one to Cactus Classic?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 12 2008, 01:10 AM~12132703
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 SEND IT PHOENIX AFTER THE SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 12 2008, 09:18 AM~12134270
> *:0 SEND IT PHOENIX AFTER THE SHOW :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: This one stays with me! Thanks for the paint job!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Out Side!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

that 63 is cold as ice! keep that shit up


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

:0 :0 63 looks good tatman... :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THAT 63 IS ONE BAD ASS MOTHER F%^*&*IG RIDE


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 12 2008, 06:14 AM~12133400
> *damn bout time....... but the chrome looking a little milky..... :biggrin:
> *


x2 i didnt wanna say anything but since you brought it up.. :uh:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 12 2008, 10:46 AM~12134465
> *:nono: This one stays with me! Thanks for the paint job!
> *


 :scrutinize: AFTER YOU SHOW IT :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 12 2008, 05:30 PM~12138437
> *:biggrin:
> :scrutinize: AFTER YOU SHOW IT :biggrin:
> *


Hell No then you will sell it! :buttkick:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 12 2008, 07:16 PM~12138960
> *Hell No then you will sell it!  :buttkick:
> *


 :no: :no: :no: TO CLEAN TO SELL HOMIE...FUCKERS CLEAN


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman+Nov 12 2008, 06:16 PM~12138960-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 12 2008, 12:20 PM~12135240
> *Out Side!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

Tatman might be missing the Cactus Classic......
He lost his Grandfather today. Got the news at work......
prayers go out to him and his family for losing a big part of their family..


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Nov 19 2008, 11:17 PM~12205863
> *Tatman might be missing the Cactus Classic......
> He lost his Grandfather today. Got the news at work......
> prayers go out to him and his family for losing a big part of their family..
> *


:angel:

i'll pray


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Another one!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

That shit looks TIGHT!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

where'd you get those hex caps????




> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 20 2008, 01:38 AM~12207951
> *Another one!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice Paint job man......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

outside!
























Another one! But got to repaint the hood!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

very nice!!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Builds are looking good homie....


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 22 2008, 12:07 AM~12223570
> *Builds are looking good homie....
> *


X-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:0 u fished it 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Damn SWEET Homie :cheesy:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship: Dat 67 deserves major props homie!!!!! Looks so real but not over done Im truly inspired to build cleaner right now.......speechless ...damn


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sick stuff up in here as always uffin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 6 2007, 12:06 PM~8248659
> *This one im tryin to get finished for the show!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I love that '67! What color is that?


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 22 2008, 10:56 AM~12229422
> *I love that '67! What color is that?
> *


Mr.50 mixed that color at work!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Next!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I NEED TO BUILD A BOMB! LOOKIN GOOD TAT!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

needs a visor..... :biggrin: 

damn gonna make me start my 47 or 39......lol

looks good with the hubcaps......gotta finish this one....

I need a straight chevy six motor for my 39 chevy, you have any?


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Dont you have extra 50 truck kits? Check the box! But i will look to see what i have!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah check that box. I need a kit too. :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lookin Good Homie


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 24 2008, 09:39 PM~12249091
> *Yeah check that box. I need a kit too. :biggrin:
> *


What you need?


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> Next!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 24 2008, 08:45 PM~12249201
> *What you need?
> *


A planet green caddy i let u borrow. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :biggrin: WHERES BIG RED?


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 24 2008, 09:48 PM~12249264
> *A planet green caddy i let u borrow. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You want it back?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 24 2008, 08:50 PM~12249280
> *You want it back?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :yes:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 24 2008, 09:50 PM~12249279
> *:0  :biggrin: WHERES BIG RED?
> *


In a case on my shelf Next to my gold 63!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 24 2008, 10:53 PM~12249328
> *In a case on my shelf Next to my gold 63!
> *


STILL WANT IT.........WHAT YOU WANT FOR IT?


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Nov 24 2008, 09:53 PM~12249340-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


come and get it!


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

hhmmmmm what color should i make that plymouth :0


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Nov 24 2008, 09:58 PM~12249438
> *hhmmmmm what color should i make that plymouth  :0
> *


Lite purple wit dark purple fade and lace top!


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 24 2008, 11:01 PM~12249491
> *Lite purple wit dark purple fade and lace top!
> *


 :0


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THATS WHAT AM TAKING ABOUT :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 24 2008, 09:37 PM~12249076
> *Dont you have extra 50 truck kits? Check the box! But i will look to see what i have!
> *


the extra one I have is half put together and glue all over the place.....I actually need two but figured I could find another one later for the other 39, got a panel and a four door to build.....you know how I do it....


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

And Another!


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 24 2008, 06:27 PM~12248933
> *Next!
> 
> 
> ...


what fukkin caps are those?? :0 :0 :0


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

BOMB SCARE!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 30 2008, 04:53 PM~12296068
> *BOMB SCARE!
> 
> 
> ...



damn, they shure would look nice with some visors


:guns:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

NICE JESSE!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+Nov 30 2008, 05:06 PM~12296155-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Waiting for Roger to make them!


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

lovin the paint work


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

BOMB INVASION. :0 
LOOKING GOOD CARNALITO.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 30 2008, 06:38 PM~12296713
> *BOMB INVASION.  :0
> LOOKING GOOD CARNALITO.
> *


Thank's Homie!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 30 2008, 04:09 PM~12296171
> *Thank's Mark!
> Waiting for Roger to make them!
> *


WELCOME CARNAL!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^ why is one pic candy green


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 2 2008, 08:59 PM~12318591
> *^ why is one pic candy green
> *


It's called pearl paint! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 2 2008, 11:56 PM~12318538
> *
> 
> 
> ...




thats what im talkin about  



NICE


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice Caprice Homie


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 30 2008, 04:53 PM~12296068
> *BOMB SCARE!
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT AM TALKING ABOUT NICE WORK HOMIE :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

love them bombs :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 30 2008, 03:38 PM~12296713
> *BOMB INVASION.  :0
> LOOKING GOOD CARNALITO.
> *


x-2 :0 :0


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

u gonna finish the green 51??


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Dec 11 2008, 09:21 PM~12406061
> *u gonna finish the green 51??
> *


NOPE!


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 11 2008, 10:30 PM~12406169
> *NOPE!
> *


 :buttkick: yes u are lmfao :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 11 2008, 09:30 PM~12406169
> *NOPE!
> *



bring it with u tomarrow then, I'll post it up on 20's :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Dec 11 2008, 09:36 PM~12406248
> *bring it with u tomarrow then, I'll post it up on 20's :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: :barf: 

Blake one will get done first!


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

what about the the brown 51 rag


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Dec 11 2008, 09:41 PM~12406323
> *what about the the brown 51 rag
> *


not yet!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin: what u gonna do with the motors for them cars? i could use an inline 6 or 2


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 11 2008, 11:16 PM~12407673
> *:biggrin: what u gonna do with the motors for them cars? i could use an inline 6 or 2
> *


get in line.....got first on those motors... :biggrin: 

trade for chrome parts for Caprice.....


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Im gonna put them in cars!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 14 2008, 10:43 AM~12426607
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Im gonna put them in cars!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I know u got some more laying around somewhere.... :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Dec 14 2008, 10:54 AM~12426677
> *I know u got some more laying around somewhere.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Dec 14 2008, 07:54 AM~12426677
> *I know u got some more laying around somewhere.... :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*MCBA BOMB SQUAD *

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 1 2008, 12:53 AM~12296068
> *BOMB SCARE!
> 
> 
> ...


51 WORD........... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

can u say Glass........


09 in the works


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Dec 29 2008, 07:33 AM~12550130
> *can u say Glass........
> 09 in the works
> 
> ...


WOW....look great


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Dec 29 2008, 07:33 AM~12550130
> *can u say Glass........
> 09 in the works
> 
> ...


damn they look like glass 4real!! what clear do u use?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Dec 29 2008, 07:33 AM~12550130
> *can u say Glass........
> 09 in the works
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 29 2008, 08:41 AM~12550363
> *damn they look like glass 4real!! what clear do u use?
> *



same as this



















automotive 3 part clear


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

what ratio are you guys using? clear/hardener/reducer?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 30 2008, 06:57 AM~12558866
> *what ratio are you guys using? clear/hardener/reducer?
> *



:nono: :nono: 

no reducer. Reducer cuts down on the shine


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i usually over reduce the clear i use!! which helps it flow a little better for me!! are you using anything to thin it any??? this my 3 part dupont chroma premier!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

DAMN I WISH I HAD A SHINE LIKE THAT!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 30 2008, 11:14 AM~12560204
> *DAMN I WISH I HAD A SHINE LIKE THAT!
> *


You Will When You Bring Me Yo Stuff!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 30 2008, 08:02 PM~12563741
> *You Will When You Bring Me Yo Stuff!
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Got my new toy on Sunday!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 30 2008, 09:46 PM~12564852
> *Got my new toy on Sunday!
> 
> 
> ...


  :0 :biggrin: LOOKS GOOD BIG DOG :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 30 2008, 10:58 AM~12559639
> *i usually over reduce the clear i use!! which helps it flow a little better for me!! are you using anything to thin it any??? this my 3 part dupont chroma premier!!
> 
> 
> ...


love that green.what shade is it?


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 30 2008, 08:49 PM~12564911
> *  :0  :biggrin: LOOKS GOOD BIG DOG :biggrin:
> *


It aint perfect but it gets me back on them streets!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 30 2008, 10:00 PM~12565006
> *It aint perfect but it gets me back on them streets!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 30 2008, 08:46 PM~12564852
> *Got my new toy on Sunday!
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!! 65 or 66?


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 30 2008, 08:02 PM~12563741
> *You Will When You Bring Me Yo Stuff!
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 30 2008, 09:02 PM~12565038
> *nice!!! 65 or 66?
> *


65SS


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Dec 30 2008, 09:06 PM~12565064
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 30 2008, 11:46 PM~12564852
> *Got my new toy on Sunday!
> 
> 
> ...





nice!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Got my new toy on Sunday!










THATS SWEET JESS...I WISH I HAD MY 64 STILL!...I NEED ME A CLASSIC!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: badass 1:1 :thumbsup:




someday it will happen 4 me :yessad:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sweet SS bro


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 30 2008, 10:46 PM~12564852
> *Got my new toy on Sunday!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 30 2008, 11:16 PM~12566043
> *Got my new toy on Sunday!
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT SOUTH MADE IN THE HOUSE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LMFAO


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Dec 31 2008, 07:01 PM~12573379
> *OH SHIT  SOUTH MADE IN THE HOUSE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: LMFAO
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Dec 31 2008, 07:01 PM~12573379
> *OH SHIT  SOUTH MADE IN THE HOUSE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: LMFAO
> *


Now It's Just Made! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 1 2009, 05:50 PM~12578727
> *Now It's Just Made! :biggrin:
> *


MADE IN THE SOUTH, PERFECTED IN THE SUR CALIFAS.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

still got the vert?


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 30 2008, 07:46 PM~12564852
> *Got my new toy on Sunday!
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Good... One of my favorite year! :0


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2009, 07:29 PM~12578976
> *still got the vert?
> *


HE TRADE IT FOR THE SS


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 14 2009, 08:15 PM~12707971
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


love that color!!! 
somewhat similar


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:0 :0 SPECIAL CUSTOM MIX


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

mmm that looks tasty the candy and car :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Jan 14 2009, 10:46 PM~12709322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

SIK COLOR BRO, LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Jan 15 2009, 12:46 AM~12709322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man i wants some butter scotch candy disk's now !


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Thank's Homies!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 15 2009, 12:15 AM~12707971
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...




:0 looking good bro


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

KOLOR LOOKS GOOD CARNAL!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 15 2009, 08:24 AM~12713081
> *Man  i  wants  some  butter  scotch candy disk's now !
> *


x-2 box that body up with the candy and send it to me :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 17 2009, 01:27 AM~12730745
> *x-2 box that body up with the candy and send it to me  :biggrin:
> *


you wouldnt finish it any ways! :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 15 2009, 12:24 PM~12713081
> *Man  i  wants  some  butter  scotch candy disk's now !
> *


 :biggrin: 











that color is sick tatman!!! loking good!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 15 2009, 04:00 PM~13009973
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ha ha ha ! *YOUR AN ASSHOLE MIKE !* :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Feb 15 2009, 01:35 PM~13009838
> *you wouldnt finish it any ways! :biggrin:
> *



look who's talking!!!!!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 15 2009, 05:18 PM~13011071
> *look who's talking!!!!!
> *


i still need the rest of that kit! :buttkick: 
Working on tha green cadi right now!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Feb 15 2009, 05:22 PM~13011094
> *i still need the rest of that kit! :buttkick:
> Working on tha green cadi right now!
> *



use the parts from this kit...


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 15 2009, 05:29 PM~13011146
> *use the parts from this kit...
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 15 2009, 05:29 PM~13011146
> *use the parts from this kit...
> 
> 
> ...



it's not fine wine, the kit doesn't get better with age.....


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 15 2009, 05:36 PM~13011190
> *it's not fine wine, the kit doesn't get better with age.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Yo tat r u going to riverside show...pm me!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 15 2009, 05:44 PM~13011247
> *Yo tat r u going to riverside show...pm me!
> *


damn, think Mark wants to buy the 65!!!!!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :scrutinize:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 15 2009, 05:44 PM~13011247
> *Yo tat r u going to riverside show...pm me!
> *


have to work! then going to USC game!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Feb 15 2009, 05:47 PM~13011273
> *have to work! then going to USC game!
> *



football season over!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Well damn,then ill give big Al your kits and my big body caddy to take to you


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 15 2009, 05:51 PM~13011314
> *Well damn,then ill give big Al your kits and my big body caddy to take to you
> *


as long as you have that 71 Impala for me....


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Feb 15 2009, 05:48 PM~13011290-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

u going to Ventura still jesse?


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 15 2009, 05:55 PM~13011350
> *u going to Ventura still jesse?
> *


prolly not!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Feb 15 2009, 06:01 PM~13011391
> *prolly not!
> *


why not? I'll drive... cost u 4 bucks to enter show....

big baller going to basketball game....u don't even like basketball :twak:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 15 2009, 06:16 PM~13011493
> *why not? I'll drive... cost u 4 bucks to enter show....
> 
> big baller going to basketball game....u don't even like basketball :twak:
> *


Your big headed boss gave me tickets! :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

damn, Kissing ass to the Boss and can't get Saturday off!!!!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 15 2009, 06:23 PM~13011553
> *damn, Kissing ass to the Boss and can't get Saturday off!!!!
> *


free tics I aint trippin!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

DONE!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 you've been holdin out!



that caddy is bad ass bro...................... i love that color  :biggrin: nice work bro


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 16 2009, 05:05 PM~13019976
> *:0  you've been holdin out!
> that caddy is bad ass bro...................... i love that color   :biggrin:  nice work bro
> *


Holding out on what? That cadi been done just wasnt feelin the interior! but I said oh well and put it together anyways!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Feb 16 2009, 05:10 PM~13020028
> *:0  :0  :0  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


You should have came and got it when i told you to! :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Feb 16 2009, 05:02 PM~13019930
> *DONE!
> 
> 
> ...


damm bro very nice one of the best, ive seen so far,


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Feb 16 2009, 08:10 PM~13020025
> *Holding out on what? That cadi been done just wasnt feelin the interior! but I said oh well and put it together anyways!
> *





whats wrong with the interior? that shit looks smooth to me bro............. you can always ship it out with the 55 :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

THAT CADI IS :0 :0 :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn that caddy is badass


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

nice work, like da paint job


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slash+Feb 16 2009, 05:35 PM~13020352-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank's homie but not gonna happen! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin: thought ide try at least  :biggrin: :biggrin: 


its a real nice caddy tho


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

that caddy is off the chain homie...very nice job on it~


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> DONE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks great Jessie.....keep um coming.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 16 2009, 05:24 PM~13020197
> *whats wrong with the interior? that shit looks smooth to me bro............. you can always ship it out with the 55 :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Feb 16 2009, 05:02 PM~13019930
> *DONE!
> 
> 
> ...



bout time, looks good.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Thank's Homie's


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 16 2009, 10:33 PM~13021879
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *





:biggrin: what?? i was just sayin, the caddy looks good :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Cadillac looks good carnal.


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

LOVE THAT PAINT ON THE CADILLAC LOOKS GOOD. :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Thank's everyone! feels good to put another one together! iv'e been so damm busy latley!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

caddy looks slick homie...... is that chrometech or a local hookup?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

CADY LOOKS GOOD CARNAL


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: paint looks fkn dope tatman :yes:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Thank's homie's


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:wave: pm me!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Feb 16 2009, 06:02 PM~13019930
> *DONE!
> 
> 
> ...


bad azz bro


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice Caddy :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Feb 17 2009, 02:02 AM~13019930
> *DONE!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 
BADASS!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Feb 16 2009, 04:02 PM~13019930
> *DONE!
> 
> 
> ...


 what's up perro? :wave: that cadi is NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 2 2009, 11:01 PM~14656812
> *what's up perro? :wave:  that cadi is NICE!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie! What you been up too?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> DONE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> > DONE!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 6 2009, 08:52 PM~14698804
> *THANKS GARY!
> *



:0 :0 :0 YOUR ALIVE!!!!!!!!!! What up DICK! :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 6 2009, 09:27 PM~14699234
> *:0  :0  :0 YOUR ALIVE!!!!!!!!!! What up DICK!  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

que onda buey :biggrin: where u been at tatman long time no see bro


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 6 2009, 09:27 PM~14699234
> *:0  :0  :0 YOUR ALIVE!!!!!!!!!! What up DICK!  :biggrin:
> *


JUST BEEN WORKING ON MY RIDE!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 7 2009, 07:25 PM~14706189
> *JUST BEEN WORKING ON MY RIDE!
> 
> 
> ...


tatman what freeway and park it that ?? i see your from lakewood i was raise in north long beach . :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 7 2009, 05:25 PM~14706189
> *JUST BEEN WORKING ON MY RIDE!
> 
> 
> ...



:0 THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 7 2009, 04:30 PM~14706218
> *tatman what freeway and park it that ?? i see your from lakewood i was raise in north long beach . :biggrin:
> *


22 frwy. AND SOME PARK IN GARDEN GROVE!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

BIG RED</span>
<img src=\'http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc290/raiderpride70/TATMANs%20toys/DSC01371.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc290/raiderpride70/TATMANs%20toys/DSC01365.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc290/raiderpride70/TATMANs%20toys/DSC01366.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc290/raiderpride70/TATMANs%20toys/DSC01369.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc290/raiderpride70/TATMANs%20toys/DSC01370.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc290/raiderpride70/TATMANs%20toys/DSC01372.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc290/raiderpride70/TATMANs%20toys/DSC01367.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<span style=\'color:red\'>GOT HERE YESTERDAY CARNAL................................................  AN'T TRUST POST OFFICE THOUGH THEY BROKE IT :angry: THANK GOD IT WAS JUST THE WHEELS! :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck ya bro that caddy is sick bro..


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 20 2009, 08:35 AM~15411721
> *BIG RED</span>
> <img src=\'http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc290/raiderpride70/TATMANs%20toys/DSC01371.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc290/raiderpride70/TATMANs%20toys/DSC01365.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


THATS SUCKS THAT IT BROKE HOPEFULLY ITS AN EASY FIX. I HOPE THAT IT WAS ATLEAST AN EVEN TRADE FOR YOU! ENJOY HOMIE!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ALREADY FIXED CARNAL..... :biggrin: GREEN ONE IS NEXT  :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 20 2009, 08:35 AM~15411721
> *BIG RED</span>
> <img src=\'http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc290/raiderpride70/TATMANs%20toys/DSC01371.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc290/raiderpride70/TATMANs%20toys/DSC01365.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


clean homie


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 21 2009, 11:40 AM~15423140
> *ALREADY FIXED CARNAL..... :biggrin: GREEN ONE IS NEXT   :biggrin:
> *


oh hells no! lol. send me a cadi and ill paint one to match!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice job on them caddys homie always like seein ur work


----------



## semmryfert (Oct 24, 2009)

I got more information thanks you so much because add this topic
 

_________________________________________________________
quick money


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THIS HOMIE AINT SLEEPIN.................KILLING THE GAME




















































































SORRY FOR THE CELL PHONE PICS! :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 7 2010, 08:44 PM~17424356
> *THIS HOMIE AINT SLEEPIN.................KILLING THE GAME
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 7 2010, 08:44 PM~17424356
> *THIS HOMIE AINT SLEEPIN.................KILLING THE GAME
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 
STILL NEEDS SOME WORK ON THE SIDES THEN SOME STIPPING


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:wow: monte :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

COMING TO ARIZONA! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 7 2010, 09:22 PM~17424679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAIT TILL YOU SEE THIS BITCH IN DA SUN!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

I ALSO HAVE AN OFFICAL PAINTED "TATMAN" PIECE!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 7 2010, 10:40 PM~17424865
> *WAIT TILL YOU SEE THIS BITCH IN DA SUN!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 7 2010, 09:40 PM~17424869
> *I ALSO HAVE AN OFFICAL PAINTED "TATMAN" PIECE!! :biggrin:
> *


POST IT!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 7 2010, 10:42 PM~17424893
> *POST IT!
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

ITS THE YELLOW AND WHITE PEARLED OUT 55 RAG I GOT FROM OLDLO&SLO!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 7 2010, 10:02 PM~17425111
> *ITS THE YELLOW AND WHITE PEARLED OUT 55 RAG I GOT FROM OLDLO&SLO!
> *


THAT ONE IS GETTIN AROUND! DROPPED HAD IT FIRST! IS IT BUILT YET?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 8 2010, 01:02 AM~17425111
> *ITS THE YELLOW AND WHITE PEARLED OUT 55 RAG I GOT FROM OLDLO&SLO!
> *





got that from me foo


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 7 2010, 10:10 PM~17425191
> *got that from me foo
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 8 2010, 01:13 AM~17425213
> *WHATS UP HOMIE?
> *





whats crackin homie :biggrin: 


you ready to throw down on another for me or what? :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 7 2010, 10:15 PM~17425223
> *whats crackin homie :biggrin:
> you ready to throw down on another for me or what? :biggrin:
> *


ALL YOU HAD TO DO WAS ASK! WHAT YOU NEED?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 7 2010, 09:10 PM~17425191
> *got that from me foo
> *


DID I????..LOL. DAMN SEE I'M FORGETING SHIT ALREADY! OLD AGE! MY BAD HOMIE!!

TAT EVERYTHING WENT OUT TO CHROME!! SHOULD HAVE IT BACK SOON!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 8 2010, 05:28 AM~17426480
> *DID I????..LOL. DAMN SEE I'M FORGETING SHIT ALREADY! OLD AGE! MY BAD HOMIE!!
> 
> TAT EVERYTHING WENT OUT TO CHROME!! SHOULD HAVE IT BACK SOON!!
> *



yea you got that and the deeks  with the dough rings ....... remember  

and you sendin for chrome on that thing :wow: bitch is gonna be serious :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 7 2010, 11:22 PM~17424679
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 7 2010, 10:02 PM~17425111
> *ITS THE YELLOW AND WHITE PEARLED OUT 55 RAG I GOT FROM OLDLO&SLO!
> *



Dam I wanted that one too...  


BADDASS WORK IN HERE TATMAN!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 8 2010, 08:37 AM~17427343
> *Dam I wanted that one too...
> BADDASS WORK IN HERE TATMAN!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


DONT TRIP HOMIE I CAN PAINT ANOTHER ONE! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> DONE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 12 2008, 11:20 AM~12135240
> *Out Side!
> 
> 
> ...



hey that looks familiar :cheesy:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

these pics should be a lil better


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 10 2010, 06:36 AM~17441647
> *these pics should be a lil better
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN JES THOSE R BADASSBRO :wow: LOOKS LIKE UR GONNA START BUILDN AGAIN :biggrin:  HMMMMMMM!!!!!!!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 10 2010, 08:06 AM~17441840
> *DAMN JES THOSE R BADASSBRO :wow: LOOKS LIKE UR GONNA START BUILDN AGAIN :biggrin:   HMMMMMMM!!!!!!!
> *


 :nosad: JUST MESSIN AROUND WITH THE AIRBRUSH A LITTLE! THEY WILL END UP IN SOMEONE ELSES HANDS!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 10 2010, 07:30 AM~17442020
> *:nosad: JUST MESSIN AROUND WITH THE AIRBRUSH A LITTLE! THEY WILL END UP IN SOMEONE ELSES HANDS!
> *


SURE THEY ARE  U GONNA BUST OUT OF RETIRMENT W/ UR WALKER AND A MODEL IN UR HAND LMAO............ :biggrin: :cheesy: DONT LIE :biggrin: JK JES PAINT JOBS LOOK SWEET BRO


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 10 2010, 09:30 AM~17442020
> *:nosad: JUST MESSIN AROUND WITH THE AIRBRUSH A LITTLE! THEY WILL END UP IN MARINATES HANDS!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 10 2010, 12:48 PM~17443644
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Badass paintjobs inhere


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

where can i find one..if anyone knows or got one for sale hit me up...


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

got aetter camera!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks sick bro


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 11 2010, 07:28 AM~17452807
> *  looks sick bro
> *


X2


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD HOMIE AS ALWAYS NICE TO SEE BACK


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

:thumbsup: work is looking great bro, love everything in here!!!


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 11 2010, 06:50 AM~17452070
> *got aetter camera!
> 
> 
> ...


Giving me some ideas for future paint jobs. :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+May 11 2010, 08:28 AM~17452807-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS GARY!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

SLAPED ON THE NEW RIMS THIS MORNING!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Regals lookin' good homie!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 29 2010, 07:29 AM~17640056
> *Regals lookin' good homie!
> *


THANKS BRO SHE GETTIN THERE LIL BY LIL!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 29 2010, 10:29 AM~17640056
> *Regals lookin' good homie!
> *


X2 NICE HOMIE!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 29 2010, 10:24 AM~17640032
> *SLAPED ON THE NEW RIMS THIS MORNING!
> 
> 
> ...





looks real good J :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

THANKS FELLAS! ITS NOT TO BAD FOR A WORK CAR! LOL. JUS NEED TO FINISH THE REAR FILLERS AND ADD SOME MORE MURALS AND LEAF AND STRIPE IT MAYBE CUT IT LATER!


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

the regal looks good jessey :wave: :wave:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@May 12 2010, 01:01 AM~17461561
> *Giving me some ideas for future paint jobs. :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

regal looks good are you gonna paint the spokes on the conti kit?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 29 2010, 07:24 AM~17640032
> *SLAPED ON THE NEW RIMS THIS MORNING!
> 
> 
> ...



white on white


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

A COUPLE OF MURALS I JUST FINISHED!
]


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

nice work tatman, looking good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 1 2010, 10:23 PM~17670956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X100


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin: looks good home boy!


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

THE OTHER SIDE!


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jun 1 2010, 09:27 PM~17670322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS ONE LOOKS LIKE MEGAN FOX :biggrin:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jun 1 2010, 10:27 PM~17670322
> *A COUPLE OF MURALS I JUST FINISHED!
> ]
> 
> ...


Hey Jess! Long time no here? Your kickin ass bro! keep it up! Hope all is well?


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

THANKS FOR THE COMPS HOMIES!
HEY DAVE WHATS UP? HIT ME BROTHA SO YOU CAN COME CHECK OUT THE SHOP!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

JUST FINISHED IT!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 11 2010, 07:50 AM~17452070
> *got aetter camera!
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

JUS A LIL SOMETHING I THREW TOGETHER FOR A HOMIE!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

...............................







Freakin' sick homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jun 24 2010, 01:18 PM~17876549
> *JUS A LIL SOMETHING I THREW TOGETHER FOR A HOMIE!
> 
> 
> ...


That's fuckin bad bro looks like the one Levi did


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

SICK TAT!!! :wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jun 24 2010, 12:18 PM~17876549
> *JUS A LIL SOMETHING I THREW TOGETHER FOR A HOMIE!
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

THANKS FOR THE COMPS HOMIES!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

BUMPER KIT I FINISHED YESTERDAY!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jul 9 2010, 08:25 AM~18001011
> *BUMPER KIT I FINISHED YESTERDAY!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  LOOKS FIRME NINJA! :biggrin:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 24 2010, 06:46 PM~17879419
> *SICK TAT!!! :wow:
> *


x305


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 9 2010, 08:06 AM~18001269
> *:biggrin:   LOOKS FIRME NINJA! :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE! :ninja:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

BUMP! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jun 24 2010, 11:18 AM~17876549
> *JUS A LIL SOMETHING I THREW TOGETHER FOR A HOMIE!
> 
> 
> ...


ITS A DECAL :biggrin: 


































WAT UP HOMIE

JK JESSIE  LOOKS FUCKING SWEET BRO


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

jus a lil something!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Real nice paint bro.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 12 2010, 09:45 AM~18292015
> *jus a lil something!
> 
> 
> ...


 :run: :h5:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 12 2010, 07:45 AM~18292015
> *jus a lil something!
> 
> 
> ...


damn jess this is sweet bro :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 12 2010, 09:45 AM~18292015
> *jus a lil something!
> 
> 
> ...


looks very nice.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Very nice paint work man!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 12 2010, 10:45 AM~18292015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

THANKS EVERYBODY!


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 11 2010, 06:50 AM~17452070
> *got aetter camera!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 12 2010, 09:45 AM~18292015
> *jus a lil something!
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :h5:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

GOT A LIL BOARD! SO I ETCHED MY GLASS!

















:biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

BUMPER KIT I DID!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work homie....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:nicoderm: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Talent !!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 18 2010, 11:24 AM~18342313
> *BUMPER KIT I DID!
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS FOR THAT PINK DROP TOP GRAND PRIX ?


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

THANKS EVERYBODY!  




> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2010, 11:08 AM~18343173
> *IS  THIS  FOR  THAT  PINK  DROP  TOP  GRAND  PRIX  ?
> *


YES IT IS! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 18 2010, 08:22 AM~18342301
> *GOT A LIL BOARD! SO I ETCHED MY GLASS!
> 
> 
> ...


looks good jes :wow:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 12 2010, 08:45 AM~18292015
> *jus a lil something!
> 
> 
> ...




Thats fuckin NICE Tat!!!


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 12 2010, 08:45 AM~18292015
> *jus a lil something!
> 
> 
> ...


I like the colors and layout. Looks good.


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TATMAN's getting down ! TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

THANKS FOR COMPS EVERYBODY!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

SHOT THIS YESTERDAY!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 26 2010, 09:48 AM~18410502
> *SHOT THIS YESTERDAY!
> 
> 
> ...



NICE FLAKES TAT !


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 26 2010, 07:48 AM~18410504
> *NICE  FLAKES  TAT !
> *


THANKS HOMIE! THE PIC DONT SHOW IT ALL THO. THIS MOFO IS SUPER FLAKED OUT!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 26 2010, 08:48 AM~18410502
> *SHOT THIS YESTERDAY!
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats nice


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

man, i wish i could get that much flake on my cars! and that pink too! :0


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 26 2010, 09:27 AM~18411241
> *man, i wish i could get that much flake on my cars! and that pink too!  :0
> *


WHAT YOU WANT THAT COLOR?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 26 2010, 09:53 AM~18411460
> *WHAT YOU WANT THAT COLOR?
> *


couple things!!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 26 2010, 10:21 AM~18411675
> *couple things!!
> *


LMK WHAT YOU NEED I GOTS FLAKE FOR DAYS HOMIE!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 26 2010, 01:13 PM~18412060
> *LMK WHAT YOU NEED I GOTS FLAKE FOR DAYS HOMIE!
> *


how much for flake paint job?? i pay for shipping to you.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 26 2010, 11:59 AM~18412396
> *how much for flake paint job?? i pay for shipping to you.
> *


PMD


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 26 2010, 09:48 AM~18410502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful bro !


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 26 2010, 03:48 PM~18410504
> *NICE  FLAKES  TAT !
> *



X-2


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

THANKS EVERYBODY!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 26 2010, 06:48 AM~18410502
> *SHOT THIS YESTERDAY!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

DAMM TATT UVE COME A LONG WAYS BIG DOGG . YOUR PAINTING SKILL HAVE INCREASED A LOT. KEEP IT UP. U STILL REMEMBER WAYYYYYY BACK WHEN I PAINTED THE 48 FLEETLINE KANDY COBALT BLUE FOR U>>>> :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Aug 26 2010, 04:31 PM~18414402
> *DAMM TATT UVE COME A LONG WAYS BIG DOGG . YOUR PAINTING SKILL HAVE INCREASED A LOT. KEEP IT UP. U STILL REMEMBER WAYYYYYY  BACK WHEN I PAINTED THE 48 FLEETLINE KANDY COBALT BLUE FOR U>>>> :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE! I SURE DO I GOT IT SOMEWERE STILL! I STILL NEED TO CATCH UP TO YOU THO!


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 26 2010, 08:48 AM~18410502
> *SHOT THIS YESTERDAY!
> 
> 
> ...











bad assssssssssss tatman


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Aug 26 2010, 05:45 PM~18414979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS MIKE!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey homie are you gonna pattern the silver roof ?


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 26 2010, 06:11 PM~18415181
> *Hey homie are you gonna pattern the silver roof ?
> 
> *


NOPE IMA LEAVE IT THAT WAY!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 26 2010, 07:12 PM~18415194
> *NOPE IMA LEAVE IT THAT WAY!
> *


  
GOOD THING ITS COMING TO AZ! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 26 2010, 06:31 PM~18415366
> *
> GOOD THING ITS COMING TO AZ! :biggrin:
> *




:wow: 




Nice work Tat!!!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 26 2010, 06:31 PM~18415366
> *
> GOOD THING ITS COMING TO AZ! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

I like the color combo


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 26 2010, 07:48 AM~18410502
> *SHOT THIS YESTERDAY!
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS JESSE


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Aug 27 2010, 03:32 PM~18422680
> *BAD ASS JESSE
> *


THANKS HOMIE! JUS TRYIN TO CATCH UP TO YOU! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

came out bad ass !!!! looking good !! i think i saw somewhere a real car painted the same, whats next ??


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 27 2010, 11:12 PM~18425792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS GARY. THERE IS A REAL ONE OUT THERE BUT IT HAS THE BEL AIR MOLDINGS ON IT. IMA JUS BMF AND RE CLEAR AND CALL IT DONE


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 28 2010, 05:15 PM~18428577
> *THANKS GARY. THERE IS A REAL ONE OUT THERE BUT IT HAS THE BEL AIR MOLDINGS ON IT. IMA JUS BMF AND RE CLEAR AND CALL IT DONE
> *




and dont forget ................. send it to the burgh :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 28 2010, 02:19 PM~18428591
> *and dont forget ................. send it to the burgh :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 26 2010, 08:12 PM~18415194
> *NOPE IMA LEAVE IT THAT WAY!
> *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 28 2010, 05:31 PM~18428639
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 26 2010, 08:48 AM~18410502
> *SHOT THIS YESTERDAY!
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS A REP. OF ERNIES RIDE LOOKING GOOD TAT.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 29 2010, 06:34 PM~18435629
> *IS THIS A REP. OF ERNIES  RIDE LOOKING GOOD TAT.
> *


yeah it is but with out the bel air modings! thanks willie


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

FINALLY GOT SOME BMF AND CLEAR ON IT! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thats tooo sick! :wow: sick work brother


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> FINALLY GOT SOME BMF AND CLEAR ON IT! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Really nice tat !


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

THANKS FELLAS!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Sep 1 2010, 07:08 PM~18463888
> *FINALLY GOT SOME BMF AND CLEAR ON IT! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


is it wrong to be in love with a model car :biggrin: :worship: :worship:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

NOTHING SPECIAL!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Sep 3 2010, 11:13 AM~18477605
> *NOTHING SPECIAL!
> 
> 
> ...





:0 your foil got rust on it bro :cheesy: im j/p foo  :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Sep 1 2010, 05:08 PM~18463888
> *FINALLY GOT SOME BMF AND CLEAR ON IT! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful job on that roof bro!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Sep 3 2010, 09:13 AM~18477605
> *NOTHING SPECIAL!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: this bitch is wet! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

u got a heavy ass hand for that clear!! what clear do u use? wet as fuck!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 1 2010, 08:21 PM~18464007
> *Really  nice  tat !
> *


X2!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 3 2010, 12:33 PM~18479427
> *u got a heavy ass hand for that clear!! what clear do u use? wet as fuck!!!
> *


CLEAR AINT THAT THICK JUST LAYS NICE! I USED DYNATONE! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

JESSE AND I DID A TRADE A WHILE BACK! THESE CAME IN THE MAIL TODAY! PICS DONT DO ANY JUSTICE, THESE RIDES ARE SICK! THANKS LOCO!

MURALED OUT LS!


















THIS 77 IS SICK! GOTTA TAKE OUTSIDE TOMARROW!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*SICKNESS!*


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 3 2010, 09:03 PM~18482426
> *SICKNESS!
> 
> 
> ...



you lucky homie :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 3 2010, 09:06 PM~18482451
> *you lucky homie :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: TRADE MY KANDY VIOLET LS FOR IT!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

some good shit goin on in here TAT!! lookin good!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 3 2010, 09:07 PM~18482457
> *:biggrin: TRADE MY KANDY VIOLET LS FOR IT!
> *



nice you both made out big time


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

*TTT*...! Damn these T's are just not big enough! :0 bad ass models.. :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

THANKS EVERY ONE FOR THE COMPS!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

*SICKNESS!*





























dam tatt u gotta make me one next foo :cheesy: and it better be tight like this caddy too ...i wanted it


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 4 2010, 03:07 PM~18487163
> *SICKNESS!
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT YOU WANT?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Sep 4 2010, 03:24 PM~18487245
> *WHAT YOU WANT?
> *



whatever u wana build , im sure it will be sick , but u know me im a flake type mufuuuka i gots to have flake on my paintjobs :biggrin: ....ill build a lil something too


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Aug 18 2010, 09:24 AM~18342313
> *BUMPER KIT I DID!
> 
> 
> ...



did u water drop the whole car ? :0 :0 :0


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Sep 4 2010, 03:33 PM~18487288-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THERE AINT NO WATER DROPS ON THAT THING!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Sep 4 2010, 03:44 PM~18487339
> *I GOT YOU HOMIE!
> THERE AINT NO WATER DROPS ON THAT THING!
> *



whaaaaaaaat ,, i thought it did :happysad: ......i think i gotta cleap up all the overspray off my glasses :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 4 2010, 03:53 PM~18487368
> *whaaaaaaaat ,, i thought it did  :happysad: ......i think i gotta cleap up all the overspray off my glasses  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 4 2010, 05:07 PM~18487163
> *SICKNESS!
> 
> 
> ...


nice caddy!!! :biggrin: sweet job on the roof an that set up looks killer...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

SUPP JESS U FINISHED THAT DEUCE YET :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 14 2010, 11:15 AM~18563869
> *nice caddy!!! :biggrin:  sweet job on the roof an that set up looks killer...
> *



X 2 !


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

happy b day muuuufuka :cheesy:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 29 2010, 08:19 AM~18939247
> *happy b day muuuufuka  :cheesy:
> *


THANKS YOUNGSTA! :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice lack homie..


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Sep 1 2010, 07:08 PM~18463888
> *FINALLY GOT SOME BMF AND CLEAR ON IT! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



any built pics yet bro


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Oct 30 2010, 02:02 AM~18945677
> *any built pics yet bro
> *


 :wow: nothin like a solid base body with a patterened roof!!  looks killer bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

You going to Victorville?


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by machio+Oct 29 2010, 10:36 AM~18940218-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NAW HOMIE MY CLUB IS DOING A FOOD DRIVE THAT DAY!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 2 2010, 01:14 PM~18968371
> *:wave:
> *


SUP HOMIE?


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 3 2010, 08:31 AM~18974596
> *:wave:
> *


WUD UP HOMIE? :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 6 2010, 07:12 AM~19000352
> *WUD UP HOMIE? :biggrin:
> *


Nothing much bro, just trying to get a couple of cars ready for Victorville


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave:----------> :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

GOT A PACKAGE FROM THE HOMIE MARINATE SO ILL BE BACK REAL SOON!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 29 2010, 01:24 PM~19449928
> *GOT A PACKAGE FROM THE HOMIE MARINATE SO ILL BE BACK REAL SOON!
> 
> 
> ...



You painting those for Marinate?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 29 2010, 01:24 PM~19449928
> *GOT A PACKAGE FROM THE HOMIE MARINATE SO ILL BE BACK REAL SOON!
> 
> 
> ...



sweet :drama:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Dec 29 2010, 09:33 PM~19453322
> *You painting those for Marinate?
> *


 :no: :no: :no: HE'S ALREADY PAINTED ONE! POST THEM PICS TAT!


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Dec 29 2010, 08:33 PM~19453322
> *You painting those for Marinate?
> *


LOL NOPE HE ACTUALLY PAINTED ONE FOR ME!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 30 2010, 08:49 AM~19457405
> *LOL NOPE HE ACTUALLY PAINTED ONE FOR ME!
> 
> 
> ...


maaaaaaaaaaaa nikka :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :wow: :h5:


----------



## crooks (Oct 3, 2010)

how do you make your paint job look so good???


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crooks_@Dec 30 2010, 03:58 PM~19460360
> *how do you make your paint job look so good???
> *


AIRBRUSH AND AUTOMOTIVE PAINT SUPPLIES!  AND I DO IT FOR A LIVING ON REAL CARS! :biggrin: OH YEAH AND LOTS OF PRACTICE AND TRIAL AND ERROR


----------



## crooks (Oct 3, 2010)

oh wer you get automotive paint at? 
then your good at doing paint jobs homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 30 2010, 04:05 PM~19460434
> *AIRBRUSH AND AUTOMOTIVE PAINT SUPPLIES!   AND I DO IT FOR A LIVING ON REAL CARS! :biggrin: OH YEAH AND LOTS OF PRACTICE AND TRIAL AND ERROR
> *


 :werd: my shelf has an empty spot with your name on it :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 30 2010, 09:49 AM~19457405
> *LOL NOPE HE ACTUALLY PAINTED ONE FOR ME!
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin wetttttt hey bro you got a nice Lil package coming in the mail with alot more than just wheels  keep an eye out for it


----------



## drop[email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 31 2010, 03:00 AM~19464769
> *Fuckin wetttttt hey bro you got a nice Lil package coming in the mail with alot more than just wheels    keep an eye out for it
> *




i got him a small package too, as soon as i can make it to the post office :0 


happy new year brother


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Dec 30 2010, 10:49 AM~19457405
> *LOL NOPE HE ACTUALLY PAINTED ONE FOR ME!
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: Thats beautiful !!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGG JESS (Jun 1, 2011)

WHAT HAPPENED TO THIS GUY HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

BIGG JESS said:


> WHAT HAPPENED TO THIS GUY HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!


:dunno: :dunno: :facepalm: :wave:


----------



## BIGG JESS (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

BIGG JESS said:


> View attachment 493761
> View attachment 493762
> View attachment 493763
> View attachment 493764
> ...


thats sick!!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> thats sick!!!


yes it is! Car is beautiful!


----------



## BIGG JESS (Jun 1, 2011)

THANKS FELLAS ITS BEEN AWHILE SINCE I BUILT ANYTHING!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

BIGG JESS said:


> View attachment 493761
> View attachment 493762
> View attachment 493763
> View attachment 493764
> ...


UR PAINT JOBS ARE ALWAYS CLEAN JESSEY 64 LOOKS BAD!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> :wave:


X2!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

That green build looks sweet homie much props on the paint job


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

BIGG JESS said:


> View attachment 493761
> 
> View attachment 493762
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

tatman said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Thank's Homie's!
> Here is onther one almost done!
> 
> ...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

BIGG JESS said:


> View attachment 493761
> View attachment 493762
> View attachment 493763
> View attachment 493764
> ...


now this is what I like to see....:thumbsup:that's dope as f**k......


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Never seen this thread before,
lots of nice builds Tatman...:thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

BIGG JESS said:


> View attachment 493761
> View attachment 493762
> View attachment 493763
> View attachment 493764
> ...


that is just too sick bro :worship:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sneekyg909 said:


> Never seen this thread before,
> lots of nice builds Tatman...:thumbsup:


:facepalm: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> :facepalm: :roflmao: :roflmao:


:happysad:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sneekyg909 said:


> :happysad:


:facepalm::buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:shocked:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:naughty:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

bigdogg323 said:


> :shocked:


so dope. so...so...dope.


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

Right o!


----------



## ONE9SIX5 (Nov 25, 2009)

MUCH RESPECT, BEAUTIFUL WORK!


----------

